# 

## Redakcja

Kochani, 
jak co roku zaczniemy dzisiaj aukcję prac dzieci z Ogniska Pracy Pozaszkolnej Marymont. 

*PRACE DZIECI SĄ TUTAJ!* Zapraszamy do licytacji :smile: 


-------------------------------------------------
*DANE DO WPŁAT:
*
STP "Stara 4"
00-231 Warszawa
ul.Stara 4

*nr konta: 50 1240 1138 1111 0010 3585 3126*

*Koniecznie z dopiskiem:* *Aukcja Forum Muratora- darowizna Ognisko Marymont*
------------------------------------------------
*LIST Z OGNISKA:*

Kochani Forumowicze!!!
Wreszcie nadszedł ten czas. Czas spotkania z Wami i wyczekiwania na Waszą reakcję. Zawsze towarzyszą temu momentowi wielkie emocje, niepewność czy i tym razem spodobają się nasze „wytwory”. 
Na tegoroczną Aukcję przygotowaliśmy, jak to w naszym zwyczaju ozdoby świąteczne, ale również rzeczy, które mogą posłużyć za prezenty. Są wśród nich bombki oraz drewniane skrzynki zdobione naszą ulubioną techniką decoupag’u. Jest naszym zdaniem niebywałej urody „krzesełko do przemyśleń”. Znajdziecie choinki, stroiki ze świecami zdobionymi przez nas. Jak zawsze są kartki, od których zaczęła się nasza przygoda z Wami.
Bardzo się staraliśmy. Po tylu latach wiecie czego można się po nas spodziewać. Świadomość ta mobilizuje nas by nie obniżać lotów oraz ciągle doskonalić nasz warsztat. Cała społeczność ogniskowa przyczyniła się do powstania prac. Każdy na miarę swoich możliwości. Jedni zbierali szyszki, orzechy i kamyki nad morzem. Inni pomagali przy malowaniu bombek, wydzieraniu serwetek, inni przygotowywali elementy do dekoracji. Nad wszystkim czuwała ciocia Agnieszka, mózg całej operacji.
Kochani jak zwykle liczymy na Waszą przychylność i chęć by i tym razem nasze ozdoby zagościły w Waszych domach. Dla nas jest to magiczny czas, czas kiedy czujemy Waszą życzliwość, wsparcie, Waszą moc. To czas spełniania się naszych marzeń o wyjeździe wakacyjnym.

Ze świątecznymi pozdrowieniami
Marta Dąbrowska
oraz cała społeczność Ogniska Marymont

*Stan Licytacji : 5025 zł*
*
**A**ukcja trwa do niedzieli, 18 grudnia do godziny 22.00.*

* 1. Daltonowie -* *100 zł k**juta
2. Drewniany tryptyk wiejski -* * 160zł  Redakcja
**3. Kumoter Szyszkownik Kilkujadek -* *50 zł - Romana01*
*4. Na srebrnym globie**-* *50 zł map78* 
*5. Ptaki w ciernistych krzewach -* *10**0zł - kjuta*
*6. Ptasia bombonierka -**50 zł Edzia*
*7. Ptasie Trio-Trele -* *80 zł stary*
*8. Świąteczna gospoda -* *60 zł JAGODA 51* *
9. Anyżówka z jabłkiem -* *100 zł - TAR
**10. Królewna Fioletta -* *40 zł bpis
**11. Królewna Fiona -* *60 zł Edzia*
*12. Mała czarna raz! -* *110zl.* *kontradmiral86**
13. Snow White -* *100 zł - Edyta M*
*14. Wystrojnik -* *50 zł bpi**s
15. Kartka nr 1 -* *30 zł Edzia*
*16. Kartka nr 2** - * *30 zł Edyta M
**17. Kartka nr 3 -* *2**0 zł TAR*
*18. Kartka nr 4 -**30**zł Edzia
**19. Kartka nr 5 -* *35 zł wiwik**
20. Kartka nr 6 -* *30 zł Edyta M**
21. Kartka nr 7 -* *2**0 zł TAR
**22. Magnes nr 1* - *50 zł* *stary* 
*23. Magnes nr 2 -* *30* *zł* *mmelisa*
*24. Magnes nr 3 -* *30 zł* *mmelisa*
*25. Magnes nr 4 -* *30 zł* *mmelisa*
*26. Magnes nr 5 -* *30 zł* *mmelisa**
27. Skrzyneczka dla Ariadny -* *150 zł map78*
*28. Pod klucz** -* *70 zł* *Prababka*
*29. Stołek prezesa -* *200* *zł* *andariel*
*30. Pudełko Tea time for two -* *40 zł Maciejka2**
31. Pudełko The Kiss - 4**0 zł Maciejka2
**32. Świeca o Tannenbaum...**40 zł* *bpis*
*33. Świeca Opowieść Wigilijna -1**00 zł Żelka* 
*34. Świeca Płonące skrzypce -* *70zł Miras12**
35. Świeca Ptasi zapał -* *4**0 zł gosiek33*
*36. Świeca Mikołaja -* *50 zł - yaco181
**37. Wolny czas na wszystko - cena wywoławcza 10 zł za jeden. Można kupować w ilościach hurtowych -**55 zł Ansi+50 zł Greengaz+ 100 kjuta+ 100 zł kemot_p+100 yaco181 + 50 zł RD2011+ 60 zł Edzia + 15 zł kontradmiral86 + 70 zl. Nelli Sza +495 zł boguslaw
**38. Oryginalna chorwacka śliwowica MaAKE MY DAYod Żelki** - 150 zł yaco181
**39. Bombka wklesla  przecudnej urody zrobiona przez domowe skrzaty Zelci -* *90 zł* *TAR**
**40. Bombka Dziewczyneczka Anioleczek medalion duzy od Zelci-* *100zł kjuta
**41. Bombka w Ogrodzie Zimowym ( duza , piekna lsni brokatem ) od Zelci -* *70 zł* *mmelisa
**42. Nalewka lawendowa (specyficzny smak na własną odpowiedzialoność-koi duszę i ciało* :wink: *) * -* 75 zł Kendra
**43. Ciasteczka witrazyki komplet ( 50szt. ) mozna zawiesic na choince lyb pochrupac od Jagoda 51 -** 65 zl Ansi
**44. 12 gwiazdek od PRABABkI - ręcznie szydełkowane -* *70 zł* *kontradmiral86**
45.**Ręcznie robiona, okrągła serweta od Romany, średnica 80cm, Cena wywoławcza -* *70 zł* *maciejka2 
**46.* *Szafka dla małej księżniczki od Romany Cena wywoławcza -* *175zł bogusław
**47."Ikona" - dzieło sztuki od Żelki** - 70 zł* *mmelisa
**48. Czerwone Gwiazdeczki -od Prababki sztuk 12 śliczne choinkowe arcydzieła - 60 zł* *wiwik**
49. Kolorowe Gwiazdeczki -od Prababki sztuk 11 piękne recznie robione ornamenty na choinkę - 60 zł wiwik
**50.książka z przepisami "RYBY SĄ SUPER" autorstwa Doroty Wellman i Karola Okrasy - 100 zł melisa
51.**książka z przepisami "RYBY SĄ SUPER" autorstwa Doroty Wellman i Karola Okrasy.- 150 zl. kemot_p
52. Zawieszki - ubranka na choinkę od Nelli-Sza -  100 zł kjuta
53. Gwiazdki od Prababki - kolorowe, duże, piękne -60 zł wiwik
54.* *Zawieszki - ubranka na choinkę od Nelli-Sza zestaw II - 55 zł wiwik
55. Oryginalne ameryckie czekoladki świąteczne -w mordę renifera od EdytyM - 30 zł Neli Sza
56.**Oryginalne ameryckie czekoladki świąteczne  - Let it snow od EdytyM- 30 zł kontradmiral86
**57.**Oryginalne ameryckie czekoladki świąteczne - Santa Paws od EdytyM- 20 zł IwoBW
**58.Oryginalne ameryckie czekoladki świąteczne -Santa Klaus is coming to town od EdytyM - 30 zł wiwik**
**
59. Dodatkowe  wplaty po zakonczeniu licytacji  DZIEKUJEMY   - 25 zl. kontradmiral86
*

----------


## Żelka

33. Świeca Opowieść Wigilijna - 30zł poproszę  :wiggle:

----------


## TAR

5. Ptaki w ciernistych krzewach - 20 zl.
9. Anyżówka z jabłkiem - 50 zl
12. Mała czarna raz - 30 zl

----------


## Gosiek33

3. Kumoter Szyszkownik Kilkujadek - 30 zł

----------


## EDZIA

Hej, hej widzę, że licytacja się rozkręca -*Żelka, TAR, Gosiek* - jesteście wielkie -  :hug: 

Zaraz się biorę za uzupełnianie licytacji

----------


## jarekpolak

Kiedy koniec licytacji?

----------


## Mmelisa

Witam  :smile:  

5.Ptaki w ciernistych krzewach za 50zl poproszę  :smile:

----------


## Edyta M

Witajcie  
Anyzowka z jabłkiem poproszę za 60 zł , Snow White 50  zl

----------


## anSi

Ho! Ho! Ho! Świeca Mikołaja w święto tego świętego. Na dobry początek, na dobry czas, na dobre wszystko- za 20 pln poproszę

----------


## EDZIA

> Kiedy koniec licytacji?


Musisz śledzić ten wątek.  :smile: .

----------


## map78

Witam ponownie :smile: 
Skrzyneczka Ariadny nr 27 za 100zł poproszę :smile:

----------


## EDZIA

Miło przywitać miłe, stałe uczestniczki.  :wave: 
Kochane podkręciłyście licznik do 270 zł :hug: Dziękuję

----------


## EDZIA

> Witam ponownie
> Skrzyneczka Ariadny nr 27 za 100zł poproszę


To się nazywa mocne wejście :smile: ...Dziękujemy, dziękujemy :wiggle:

----------


## EDZIA

> Witajcie  
> Anyzowka z jabłkiem poproszę za 60 zł , Snow White 50  zl


No Edytka , aleś poszalała - ciekawe co Tarcia na to. :roll eyes: .

----------


## JAGODA 51

Poproszę Nr.8  Świąteczna gospoda 30 zł.

----------


## Arnika

Nr 14 Wystrojnik -  20zł 
Poproszę  :smile:

----------


## Edyta M

Tarcia niech mi tutaj cicho siedzi  :tongue:  , a ja ide oblukac co tutaj jeszcze mozna komus podprowadzic  :big lol:

----------


## Edyta M

To ja poprosze jeszcze Karteczki numer 2 i 5 za wywolawcza  :smile:  
Dziekuje  :bye:

----------


## Edyta M

aaaaaaaaaaaaa i jeszcze karteczke numer 6 za wywolawcza  :tongue:  ( ufff prawie zapomnialam )

----------


## Miras12

34. Świeca Płonące skrzypce  dla naszego domowego ogniska za 30 zł poprosimy

----------


## anSi

*Co tu się święci, że tak pięknie się kręci? *

----------


## map78

Dzień dobry :smile: 
Żeby troszkę rozruszać wszystkie wolne za wywoławczą poproszę :wink:

----------


## EDZIA

> Dzień dobry
> Żeby troszkę rozruszać wszystkie wolne za wywoławczą poproszę


No powiem Ci, że taki rozruch w wielkim stylu działa lepiej od porannej kawy :smile: 

Dziękujemy :wiggle:

----------


## Redakcja

Ależ piękny start! Dziękujemy  :smile:

----------


## TAR

no to odbijany:
5. Ptaki w ciernistych krzewach - 60 zł 
6. Ptasia bombonierka - 20 zł 
9. Anyżówka z jabłkiem - 70 zł 
16. Kartka nr 2 - 20  zł 
17. Kartka nr 3 - 20zł
19. Kartka nr 5 - 20zł 
20. Kartka nr 6 - 20zł 
21. Kartka nr 7 - 20zł 
29. Stołek prezesa - 20 zł 
35. Świeca Ptasi zapał - 20zł 
36. Świeca Mikołaja - 30zł

----------


## Edyta M

Kartki numer 2, 5, 6 po 25 zl. poprosze  :smile:

----------


## EDZIA

Oj tak podnosicie ciśnienie, że bez kawy mogę się dziś obejść :stir the pot:

----------


## Żelka

No, jak pięknie licznik podkręcili w jeden dzień! Aż miło patrzeć.  :smile:

----------


## anSi

Dzień bez kręcenia dniem straconym - 825 ukręcone - do pierwszego tysiąca niedaleko. Ktoś coś by może jeszcze chciał dokręcić :wink:

----------


## anSi

Odwilż na dworze, a tutaj chłodem wieje, oj wieje....podgrzeje ktoś atmosferę, czy wszyscy w okopach przyczajeni??

----------


## JAGODA 51

11. Królewna Fiona 20 zł. poproszę.

----------


## anSi

*Jagodo* - jeden ruch i od razu cieplej  :smile:

----------


## Żelka

Przylecą jeszcze, przylecą, bo jeszcze nie ma wszystkich stałych uczestników.  :no:

----------


## anSi

*Będzie dzisiaj tysiąc, czy też nie będzie* :wink:

----------


## anSi

Wiecie co, a jakby tak sprzedawać *Wolny Czas na Wszystko*  - byliby chętni? Po 10 złotych za jeden. Co Wy na to?

----------


## anSi

_DwudziestaDrugaDwadzieściaDwie_ - a tu ani drgnie  :sad:

----------


## wiwik

Poproszę Daltonów za 20  :smile:

----------


## anSi

Dzień dobry, bo będzie na pewno dobry, choć na północy sztormowo - deszczowo.

*wiwik* - dziękujemy  :smile:

----------


## anSi

W temacie czasu ja w niedoczasie, więc *dwa Wolne Czasy poproszę*  :smile:  Komu jeszcze Wolny Czas, komu?

----------


## Redakcja

Mieć taki *stołek prezesa*, to mieć władzę, więc 30 zł  :smile:

----------


## Prababka

Ślisko u mnie potwornie,Pod klucz,30zł poproszę :smile:

----------


## anSi

*Redakcjo* - stołek dla władzy to podstawa. Bardzo proszę. *Prababko* - uważaj na siebie  :smile:

----------


## anSi

Kochani - do pracy idę, gdy wrócę  - na pełny tysiąc liczę. Niech się kręci. A komu czasu brakuje - niech sobie kupi. mamy duuuużo wolnego czasu do sprzedania :smile:

----------


## Mmelisa

Czy moze ktos poprawic w pierwszym poscie od Redakcji link do prac? bo mnie wyrzuca na zupelnie inna strone  :Confused:  :bash:

----------


## TAR

tak jest, przekierowuje na program do pobierania zdjec. niewygodne to. lepiej linka wstawic do watku gdzie sa pokazane prace

----------


## Redakcja

Poprawione. Początkowo zdjęcia były do pobrania, teraz jest temat ze zdjęciami.

----------


## EDZIA

> Mieć taki *stołek prezesa*, to mieć władzę, więc 30 zł


Mieć taki *stołek* i władzę to moje marzenie - *40 zł* i jeszcze podziwiać w drewnianym domku - *drewniany tryptyk* za *30 zł*  :wiggle: .

----------


## Greengaz

Wolnego czasu mi ciągle brakuje, więc ..... 50 zł

*Greengaz* wielkie dzięki 
Gwarantuję Ci, że będzie to dla Ciebie baaaaardzo szczęśliwy wolny czas :wink: 

To ja jeszcze  Fionę za 45 zł

Na pewno bezcenny będzie błysk w oku anSi jak zobaczy, że pierwszy *1000* osiągnęliśmy :wave:

----------


## anSi

*Greengaz*- dla Ciebie wszystko, nawet czas  :smile: 

Edziu, policzyłam kilkukrotnie i jest nawet więcej - *1010
To co -  na drugi tysiąc kręcimy?*

----------


## Prababka

Ja sie zamknęlam Pod klucz za 30,w zestawieniu jest 40-ok,podbijam na 40 :smile: ))

----------


## anSi

*Prababko*  :smile:  No nie chciałam, naprawdę. To przez ten wiatr, co to głowy urywa i myśli czochra. Dziękuję   :smile:

----------


## Prababka

coś Ty,anSi-nogi i ręce mam całe dzięki kluczykowi,dziś rano u mnie byla szklanka :smile:

----------


## anSi

Aura szaleje - ślisko, wieje, a tutaj ciiiisza.... :sad:  Ludziska, sypnijcie groszem, proooooszę  :smile:

----------


## EDZIA

> *Prababko*  No nie chciałam, naprawdę. To przez ten wiatr, co to głowy urywa i myśli czochra. Dziękuję



Przez ten wiatr co to głowy urywa i myśli czochra zamiast zacytować Greengaza to go wyedytowałam -  :wink:

----------


## EDZIA

> Aura szaleje - ślisko, wieje, a tutaj ciiiisza.... Ludziska, sypnijcie groszem, proooooszę


Faktycznie jakaś podejrzana cisza...mam tylko nadzieję, że jeszcze nie dotarła do wszystkich wieść o naszej aukcji

----------


## Żelka

Jeśli tutaj nie śpią jeszcze, to ja poproszę świeczkę pod numerem 33. za 40 zł.  :wiggle:

----------


## anSi

_Prosię_ Żelko. Dla Ciebie wszystko  :smile:

----------


## Żelka

:hug:

----------


## yaco181

Witam Wszystkich!!
W tamtym roku przegapilem...

A wiec:
1.   30zl
7.   20zl
27. 120zl
34. 50zl
36. 50zl 

Kiedy konczy sie licytacja??    :wiggle:

----------


## anSi

Kręcii się , kręci  :smile: 

Nie wiem, kiedy się kończy licytacja, może REDAKCJA jutro szepnie słówko w tej sprawie?

----------


## anSi

Kochani- 1100 po raz pierwszy. Kręcimy na drugą stóweczkę przy tysiączku?

----------


## yaco181

Redakcja juz spi?? Powinna swiecic przykladem, przebijac wszystkich i nie zalowac dzieciakom marnych kilku stowek  :wink:

----------


## anSi

O to, to, dobrze *yaco* prawi  :smile:  Naleweczki polać proszę. Aaaa właśnie, żadnych nalewek nie ma do sprzedania w tym roku? Przejrzyjcie spiżarnie proszę, może ktoś chciałby szlachetny trunek na szlachetny cel wystawić do licytacji?

----------


## yaco181

To ja znow bardzo chetnie jakas wylicytuje choc jeszcze nie doszla ta wylicytowana 2 lata temu  pigwówka :smile:

----------


## anSi

O rany, naprawdę? Może reklamacje trzeba złożyć?  Pigwówka  sprzed dwóch lat - na pewno ma moc  :smile:

----------


## yaco181

Bylo minelo ale jesli pojawia sie tu jakies ciekawe trunki, to wchodze  :smile:

----------


## anSi

*Trunkodawcy poszukiwani *

----------


## anSi

Drugi dzień minął - w skarpecie 1100. Dziękuję za dzisiaj, zapraszamy na jutro  :smile: 

A gdyby komuś czasu wolnego brakowało - to pamiętajcie - u nas do kupienia bez limitu, po 10zł za jeden  :smile:

----------


## wiwik

Ktoś mi Daltonów podesłał ale się nie poddam jeszcze- 40 zł :big grin:

----------


## yaco181

> Ktoś mi Daltonów podesłał ale się nie poddam jeszcze- 40 zł


Jeszcze zobaczymy...  :wink:

----------


## Edyta M

> Ktoś mi Daltonów podesłał ale się nie poddam jeszcze- 40 zł





> Jeszcze zobaczymy...



Zapowiada sie walka o Daltonow  :smile:

----------


## Żelka

> *Trunkodawcy poszukiwani *


Ponieważ mam do* anSi* słabość, wkleiłam coś we wątku z fantami.  :wiggle: *Śliwowicę o nazwie* (teraz mi tak do głowy przyszło) - *MAKE MY DAY !!!*  :wiggle:

----------


## anSi

Każdy z nas, coś z dziecka ma - licytujmy więc DLA DZIECI i bawmy się przy tym, jak dzieci  :smile:

----------


## anSi

> Ponieważ mam do* anSi* słabość, wkleiłam coś we wątku z fantami. *Śliwowicę o nazwie* (teraz mi tak do głowy przyszło) - *MAKE MY DAY !!!*


*JACO181*- czy Ty to słyszysz :smile:  *Żeluś* - jesteś kochana. Jak zawsze.

----------


## anSi

Pewnie się długo nie pocieszę, ale śliwowicę od Żelki za 50 zł biorę.  :smile:

----------


## anSi

Ciiiiiszaaaa, aż w uszach dzwoni. *A REDAKCJA o stołeczek prezesa nie powalczy?* :big tongue:

----------


## Redakcja

> Mieć taki *stołek* i władzę to moje marzenie - *40 zł* i jeszcze podziwiać w drewnianym domku - *drewniany tryptyk* za *30 zł* .


Nie wiemy, czy wiecie, ale kto wylicytuje stołek prezesa, ten będzie miał władzę na forum przez 7 dni - żadnej odpowiedzialności, nieoczekiwane nominacje i bany nakładane z powodu widzimisię w pakiecie. Same przyjemności władzy  :smile:  

Regulamin władzy stołka prezesa:
- Zwycięzca otrzymuje okolicznościowy tytuł - rangę: Prezes Forum
- Władza trwa 7 dni i może być tylko ograniczona przez niezależną instancję redakcyjną - w ramach regulaminu.

*Musimy pilnować stołeczka - 50 zł!*

----------


## anSi

Wow!!!! Redakcjo, to Ci dopiero oferta. Jest o co walczyć  :smile:

----------


## Prababka

AnSi,masz młoteczek :smile: ostrożnie :smile: )) "Każdy młotek ma obuszek.
                                                        Można trafić nim w paluszek.
                                                        gdy obuszek na kciuk spadnie.
                                                        O!Ku! Nie wyrażaj się nieładnie :smile: ))"
Zachęcalaś do zabawy,to ja Ci Koftę :smile: )))

----------


## yaco181

> Pewnie się długo nie pocieszę, ale śliwowicę od Żelki za 50 zł biorę.


Śliwowica 100zl. Sprzedana!! Dziękuję  :wiggle: 

Swoja droga Redakcja sprytnie probuje sie wywinac od ostrej licytacji..  :wink:

----------


## Żelka

Oj, *Yaco*, dziękuję bardzo, ale Ty się tak nie ciesz, że Tobie sprzedana, bo to się jeszcze okaże.  :wink:

----------


## yaco181

> Oj, *Yaco*, dziękuję bardzo, ale Ty się tak nie ciesz, że Tobie sprzedana, bo to się jeszcze okaże.


Spoko... będę tu zaglądał  :popcorn:  W koncu u siebie robię remont to czesciej moge spojrzec na kompa.. Dlatego chcialem wiedziec do kiedy trwa licytacja bo nigdzie info znalezc nie moge..

----------


## anSi

Prababko - Koftę lubię, zabawę lubię, a najbardziej lubię, gdy się licznik kręci  :big tongue:  Ale, że co z tym młoteczkiem, że niby nadużywam tej swojej władzy :Confused:   :smile: 

*Yaco* - nie ciesz się, 120 śliwowica  :wiggle:

----------


## Żelka

*Yaco,* za zwyczaj trwały dwa tygodnie. Ale jak teraz, to nie wiem. Lepiej być na baczność, bo jak skrócą i rakije Ci zabiorą, to będzie Ci szkoda. A jeszcze powiem, że jak Ty wygrasz, to jeszcze dołączę piękną bombkę. To za to, że tamtą pigwówkę nie dostałeś od kogoś.  :wiggle:

----------


## Żelka

*anSi*, o jakiej władzy Ty mówisz, przecież to nie władza, to urok osobisty i sam szarm!!! A tego, to nadużywaj, proszę, ile wlezie!  :smile:

----------


## anSi

> ... Dlatego chcialem wiedziec *do kiedy trwa licytacja* bo nigdzie info znalezc nie moge..



REDAKCJO - prosimy bardzo o info,

----------


## Prababka

e tam ,AnSi-uzywaj ile wlezie władzy,mnie tylko bawi ten tekst(zawsze),a tu młoteczek w użyciu  :smile:

----------


## anSi

Idę w kuchni się porządzić. Mam nadzieję, że nikt mi nie podbierze trunku  :smile:   Ha! Narobilam zamieszania z Koftą i nikt nie zauważył, że śliwowica moja. Hi hi hi  :smile:

----------


## Edyta M

To ja poprosze SNOW WHITE za 100 zl.  :wink: 
i karteczki 2, 5 i 6 po 30 zl. 

Milego dnia dla Wszystkich  :hug:

----------


## yaco181

anSi juz sobie poszla?? 150 za "jej" sliwowice  :wiggle:

----------


## Maciejka2

Witam się ze Wszystkimi  :smile: 
Dla mnie poproszę pozycje 30, 31 i 32 po 30zeta.

----------


## Redakcja

> REDAKCJO - prosimy bardzo o info,


 Zakończymy jak dobijemy do ubiegłorocznego wyniku?  :smile:

----------


## anSi

No to kręcimy do 5000  :smile:  Yaco - chwilowo śliwowica Twoja  :smile:

----------


## anSi

1380 złociszy  w to wietrzno - sztormowe, choć ciepłe popołudnie w skarpecie już odłożone.  Ale to przecież - proszę Państwa - nie koniec. Prawda?

----------


## yaco181

> Zakończymy jak dobijemy do ubiegłorocznego wyniku?


Pomozcie nam troche - to znacznie ulatwi sprawe  :wink:

----------


## Żelka

Hahaha, *yaco*, a Ty czasami w dyplomacji nie pracujesz? Jeśli nie, to dyplomaci tracą.  :smile: 


*Prababko Kochana* Ty nasza, serwetki dotarły.., jakie piękne... Przy pierwszej możliwości muszę deczko dorzucić do konta naszego Frania, bo za mało poszło jak na takie cuda!!!  :yes:

----------


## anSi

Halooo, halooo- licznik stanął  :sad:

----------


## JAGODA 51

A co sama siebie przelicytuję poz.8 Świąteczna gospoda 40 zł. poproszę.

----------


## Żelka

Ja chciałam tylko napisać, że *JAGODA 51*, ma 190 postów, z czego 99% napisane na aukcjach forum!  :hug:

----------


## anSi

*Jagodo* - gospoda Twoja  :smile:  Wciąż Twoja  :smile:

----------


## anSi

Nikt nie walczy o WŁADZĘ NA FORUM. NIE-O-GRA-NI-CZO-NĄ? Stołek prezesa czeka  :smile:

----------


## anSi

No nie, aaaniii drgnie....Popsuło się, czy ki diabeł?

----------


## anSi

*Nikomu bombeczki, choineczki, karteczki, naleweczki nie są potrzebne? A czas wolny nikomu niepotrzebny? A władzy nieograniczonej do zarządzania forum naprawdę nikt nie potrzebuje? NAPRAWDĘ?*

----------


## Edyta M

> *Nikomu bombeczki, choineczki, karteczki, naleweczki nie są potrzebne? A czas wolny nikomu niepotrzebny? A władzy nieograniczonej do zarządzania forum naprawdę nikt nie potrzebuje? NAPRAWDĘ?*


Tak jak Ty Kochana zachecasz do licytacji to NIKT  :hug: 

Ludki Kochane licytujcie , licytujcie ..............

----------


## Żelka

A może macie coś gdzieś w zakamarkach? Coś co tylko kurze łapię a ktoś by się na to ucieszył? Szukać, szukać, to się wystawy szybciutko!
A w piwnicach nic nie zalega? Słoików żadnych z pysznościami nie ma, kiedyś tu było nie mało takich rarytasów, że hej. Pierniczki ludzie piekli na licytację... Nooo, nie myślcie tylko, że na niczym się nie znacie i, że wiele nie możecie, bo wiem, że to nie prawda. 
W chęci siła!!!  :yes:

----------


## Edyta M

> Nie wiemy, czy wiecie, ale kto wylicytuje stołek prezesa, ten będzie miał władzę na forum przez 7 dni - żadnej odpowiedzialności, nieoczekiwane nominacje i bany nakładane z powodu widzimisię w pakiecie. Same przyjemności władzy  
> 
> Regulamin władzy stołka prezesa:
> - Zwycięzca otrzymuje okolicznościowy tytuł - rangę: Prezes Forum
> - Władza trwa 7 dni i może być tylko ograniczona przez niezależną instancję redakcyjną - w ramach regulaminu.
> 
> *Musimy pilnować stołeczka - 50 zł!*


A ja sobie mysle , ze taki  STOLEK PREZESA to nie moze mniej niz 100 zl. kosztowac no bo co to bylby  za Prezes ktory na stolku za mniejsza kase siedzi  :big lol:  , a ze wladac lubie to chyba taki stolek musze miec  :tongue:  .

STOLEK PREZESA - 100 zl. !!!!!!

----------


## Żelka

*Edytkoooo*, Ty wiesz jak ja Cię kocham, że Ty tak o szóstej rano, na baczności jesteś i w ogóle!!!  I tak sobie myślę, czy to Twoje serducho choć kiedykolwiek śpi??? 
*Kochani,* a Wasze serca, jak tam,  śpią czy tak jak u naszej Edytki, nie tylko, że nie śpią ale wciaż tylko pomagają Dobro tworzyć?  :yes:

----------


## Edyta M

Zelciu  :hug:  jeszcze nie poszlam spac u mnie w tej chwili 23:38  :big grin:

----------


## Żelka

O tej porze to ja nawet nie wiem jak się nazywam, a Ty jeszcze tyle dobroci jesteś w stanie z siebie wydobyć!  :hug: 

A u mnie jakieś skrzaty bombeczki zrobiły.., ja nie mogę, wstaje rano a tu bombki w skarpecie... Myślę sobie, że to w sam raz na aukcje dla Dzieci. Idę wkleić!  :yes:

----------


## Edyta M

Znow jakies slicznosci Zelciu na aukcje przywedrowaly  :hug: o MATKO pracowite te Skrzaty ..... zaraz biegne oblukac te RARYTASY  :yes:  .
I jak tutaj zasnac !!!!!  :no:

----------


## Edyta M

Bombka od Skrzata numer 39 od Zelciowych Skrzatow - 60 zl.  :hug:

----------


## Żelka

Kochana a która, bo jest trzy..., jeszcze lakierem pachną...  :big grin:

----------


## Edyta M

Skrzat numer 39 ( sie poprawilam  :big lol: )

----------


## Żelka

Nioo, to dobranoc, odpoczywaj Kochana i wracaj do nas szybciutko.  :hug:

----------


## Edyta M

Kochani *PRZECUDNEJ URODY BOMBKI OD ZELCIOWYCH SKRZATOW* cena wywolawcza jedyne 30 zl. za sztuke !!!!!! za darmo drodzy Panstwo , za darmo prosze licytowac i kasy nie zalowac  :yes:  cala noc biedactwa pracowaly zeby takie sliczne Cudenka powstaly  :big grin: .

----------


## Edyta M

> Nioo, to dobranoc, odpoczywaj Kochana i wracaj do nas szybciutko.


 :hug:  :hug:  :hug:

----------


## Prababka

żelko,budzisz we mnie dziecko :smile: przez chwilę ją będę mia la-41-30zł (dziś zagram może w totka)

----------


## anSi

Doberek! _Dzieffczęta_, jakże pracowitą nockę miałyście, jakich cudności poprzybywało  :smile: 
Zapraszamy, cuda tutaj mamy.

----------


## anSi

*1530*- *na dobry sobotni początek. Dobrzy ludzie - otwórzcie dzisiaj serca i portfele. 
Grosz do grosza i dziecięce marzenia dostaną szansę spełnienia.*

----------


## Prababka

Mozna  nawet otworzyć swoje serce a portfel małzonka/ki :smile:

----------


## anSi

Dobrze, *Prababko* prawisz  :smile:  Niech no tylko zacznie się dziać. 
*Zachęcamy, polecamy - cuda w sam raz na święta, na niepogodę i pogodę, na dobry czas. Dla każdego - dla dużego i małego. To co - skusi się ktoś?*

----------


## anSi

Zostawiam *1530* złotóweczek w skarpecie. Idę popracować. *Zachęcam do licytacji przecudnej urody bombek Żelkowych. To naprawdę małe dzieła sztuki*

----------


## map78

Pudełko Ariadny za 150zł poproszę :smile: 
P.S. Mój nick to map78, a nie mp78 - ale to szczegół :wink:

----------


## EDZIA

> Pudełko Ariadny za 150zł poproszę
> P.S. Mój nick to map78, a nie mp78 - ale to szczegół


Mea culpa ... wszedłeś rano z takim rozmachem, że byłam w szoku. To przez ten szok Twój nick zniekształciłam. :yes: 

Na kolejnej licytacji map78 baaaaaardzo pozytywnie szokuje :smile:  Wielkie dzięki

----------


## andariel

29. 200 zł

----------


## EDZIA

> 29. 200 zł


Ooooo robi się ciekawie... władza przechodzi z rąk do rąk.  :big lol: 

Dziękujemy *andariel* :hug:

----------


## Edyta M

Kochani licytujcie bo czas ucieka , jeszcze jedna piekna BOMBKA od Zelci nie ma swojego wlasciciela  :sad:  , zachecam do wylicytowania , sama mam kilka Zelciowych  ornamentow wylicytowanych przy okazji roznych aukcji i powiem szczerze , ze *TAKICH W ZADNYM SKLEPIE NIE KUPICIE .
*Kto chce miec w tym roku najpiekniejsza choinke ten musi koniecznie miec na niej chociaz jeden z takich ornamentow ( szczescie i dobrobyt w przyszlym roky murowane  :tongue:  ) Ornamenty robione SERCEM i oferowane prosto z SERCA   :hug:

----------


## anSi

Na chwilę znikam, a tu takie cuda - nicki się naprawiają, licznik się kręci, złotówek przybywa, władza przechodzi z rąk do rąk. I o to chodzi  :smile:

----------


## JAGODA 51

41. Bombka w Zimowym Ogrodzie 50zł. poproszę.

----------


## kjuta

jestem  :smile: )
1,5 po 100  :smile: ) o 40 od Żelci za 50  :smile: )

----------


## kjuta

i 37. 50 zł  :smile:

----------


## anSi

Ale ruuuch, aż miło  :smile:

----------


## anSi

*TYLKO 105 złotówek brakuje do 2000. Któż przekręci licznik? Któż tym szczęściarzem będzie?*

----------


## TAR

bombka wklesla - 70 zł
bombka na srebrnym globie - 20 zł.

----------


## Edyta M

> 41. Bombka w Zimowym Ogrodzie 50zł. poproszę.





> jestem )
> 1,5 po 100 ) o 40 od Żelci za 50 )


*Dziefffczyn*y zdrowie i dobrobyt murowane z Zelciowymi Bombkami ( nie wspomne juz o szczesciu ktorego bedziecie mialy pod dostatkiem  :yes:  ) 
 :hug:

----------


## Edyta M

> bombka wklesla - 70 zł
> bombka na srebrnym globie - 20 zł.


  Na chwilke oddaje moje BOMBKOWE szczescie w Twoje rece  :big grin:

----------


## anSi

Szanowni Państwo -  mamy już *1915* złotóweczek brzęczących w Mikołajowej Skarpecie. Do dwójki z przodu brakuje ich tylko *85. Kto zakręci i przekręci?*

----------


## Edyta M

Niektore prace dzieci wciaz wylicytowane za wywolawcza jak myslicie chyba sa wiecej warte niz 10 zl.  :sad:  , Dzieciaki tak sie staraly poprosimy o wiecej do skarpety Kochani zawsze byliscie najlepsi BO KTO JAK NIE WY !!!!!  :yes:

----------


## EDZIA

Też to zauważyłam - kartka nr 1 i nr 4 po 30 zł

----------


## EDZIA

I jeszcze cudowną Bombkę w Zimowym Ogrodzie za 60zł. poproszę. :smile:

----------


## Edyta M

> Też to zauważyłam - kartka nr 1 i nr 4 po 30 zł





> I jeszcze cudowną Bombkę w Zimowym Ogrodzie za 60zł. poproszę.


 :hug:

----------


## Edyta M

Sa jeszcze sliczne magnesy np. na lodowke , ktore przez caly rok beda Wam przypominaly o licytacji swiatecznej , komu magnes z Mikolajem , komu z drzewkiem ??? 
Zapraszamy  :big grin:  LICYTUJCIE !!!!!!!

----------


## EDZIA

:smile:  :smile:  :smile:  :smile:  *Edytko* a wiesz jak mi się humor po tym poprawił i chęć do pracy wróciła :wink:

----------


## EDZIA

> Sa jeszcze sliczne magnesy np. na lodowke , ktore przez caly rok beda Wam przypominaly o licytacji swiatecznej , komu magnes z Mikolajem , komu z drzewkiem ??? 
> Zapraszamy  LICYTUJCIE !!!!!!!


No i *Królewna Fiolleta* jeszcze po cenie wywoławczej :sad:  :sad:  :sad:  Ktoś może coś.... zakręci, żeby twórczy nie było przykro

----------


## Edyta M

*EDZIU* po prosty chce sie zyc**  , nie ma nic wspanialszego niz pomoc potrzebujacym  :hug: 
Do dziela Panie i Panowie kto nastepny , komu bombke , komu choinke , komu magnesik .....

----------


## anSi

*Co za szalony wieczór  Licznik się kręci, kogoś jeszcze do pożytecznej zabawy zachęci?*

----------


## Edyta M

*anSi* w koncu weekend mamy wiec do zabawy zachecamy**

----------


## anSi

I co, znajdzie się 35 złotówek do pełnego tysiączka (a nawet dwóch)? Ludzie - nie dajcie się prosić - sypnijcie groszem  :smile:

----------


## Edyta M

Najlepiej zeby tych groszy bylo minimum 3500**

----------


## EDZIA

Powinno się kręcić. Dziś poszedł priv zbiorowy do wszystkich.

----------


## anSi

> Najlepiej zeby tych groszy bylo minimum 3500**


*
Nie, nie nie - jeśli mamy ubiegłoroczny rekord pobić - to musi być ok. 5000*  :smile:  
Fantów, fantów nam trzeba. Przejrzyjcie, proszę zakamarki - jakiś alkohol, dżemik jakiś, może pierniczki świąteczne, może jakieś rękodzieło - to rozruszałoby aukcję....tak sobie myślę....

----------


## Edyta M

*anSi* ja z tymi groszami w kontekscie tych 35 zlotych do wykrecenia 2 tys.  :wink: 

ale oczywiscie 5 tys. nie pogardze  :welcome:  , KOCHANI gdzie jestescie !!!!!! LICYTUJCIE PLEASE  :bye:

----------


## Edyta M

> Powinno się kręcić. Dziś poszedł priv zbiorowy do wszystkich.



Mam nadzieje , bo chyba STARZY FORUMOWICZE zaspali   :sleep: no bo gdzie Oni sa ????? przeciez aukcja Ogniska Marymont juz od lat o tej samej porze organizowana jest *P O B U D K A *

----------


## EDZIA

> *
> Nie, nie nie - jeśli mamy ubiegłoroczny rekord pobić - to musi być ok. 5000*  
> Fantów, fantów nam trzeba. Przejrzyjcie, proszę zakamarki - jakiś alkohol, dżemik jakiś, może pierniczki świąteczne, może jakieś rękodzieło - to rozruszałoby aukcję....tak sobie myślę....


No AnSi ja dziś na okoliczność porządków przedświątecznych znalazłam pomiędzy słoikami nalewkę z lawendy. Nalewka robiona wg przepisu znalezionego w  internecie, smak muszę przyznać dość specyficzny i sama nie wiem czy ktoś się skusi

----------


## Edyta M

> No AnSi ja dziś na okoliczność porządków przedświątecznych znalazłam pomiędzy słoikami nalewkę z lawendy. Nalewka robiona wg przepisu znalezionego w  internecie, smak muszę przyznać dość specyficzny i sama nie wiem czy ktoś się skusi



*EDZIA* najlepiej podaj ile % jest w naleweczce to ktos sie skusi ** co tam , ze smak specyficzny byla grzalo w zimowe wieczory  :roll eyes:

----------


## EDZIA

> *EDZIA* najlepiej podaj ile % jest w naleweczce to ktos sie skusi ** co tam , ze smak specyficzny byla grzalo w zimowe wieczory


*Edytko* jakieś 40-45% tak myślę

----------


## Edyta M

> *Edytko* jakieś 40-45% tak myślę


 Czyli rozgrzeje tak , ze do kominka nie trzeba bedzie dorzucac  :rotfl:

----------


## Żelka

Kochani ja Wam za dzisiaj dziękuję. Mam nadzieję, że jeszcze powalczycie o fanty. Dobranoc wszystkim.

----------


## Edyta M

> Kochani ja Wam za dzisiaj dziękuję. Mam nadzieję, że jeszcze powalczycie o fanty. Dobranoc wszystkim.



Dobranoc Zelciu , ja dalej na posterunku - bo jak dowodza najnowsze badania rozne rzeczy w nocy sie moga zdarzyc  :eek:  .....

----------


## anSi

To prawda -  noc sprzyja skrzatom :smile: * Edzia*, dawaj tę nalewkę  :smile: 

*No, ale, ale.....nadal dwóch tysięcy nie ma???*

----------


## anSi

No dobra, podbijam swój wolny czas do 55 zł - ciągle mi go brakuje...

----------


## anSi

Dwaaaa Tyyysiąąąąąceeee mamy  :smile:  Huuurrrraaaa. Zaczynamy kręcić na trzeci tysiączek  :wiggle:

----------


## Edyta M

> Dwaaaa Tyyysiąąąąąceeee mamy  Huuurrrraaaa. Zaczynamy kręcić na trzeci tysiączek


 :wave:  SKRZACIE JEDEN  :wave:

----------


## anSi

*Edytko* niestrudzona, zostawiam Cię na posternku. Jutro będę dopiero po południu, bo - niestety - nauczać na cały dzień idę  :sad:  

Niech Wam się kręci, złociszy przybywa, niech hojni ludzie tu zaglądają i aukcję wspomagają  :smile:

----------


## Edyta M

Tez w niedziele pracuje , ale to nas odmladza prawda ??  :bye:

----------


## Miras12

Jak można tak podkradać
34. Świeca Płonące skrzypce  za 70zł

----------


## Edyta M

> Jak można tak podkradać
> 34. Świeca Płonące skrzypce  za 70zł



Jest Twoja Miras  for now  :wink:

----------


## Edyta M

Zmykam i ja do spania  :sleep: 
Ciekawe ile Skrzatow odwiedzi Forum dzisiejszej nocy  :smile:

----------


## bpis

Dzień dobry Dobrym Duszyczkom!
Ależ tu cudności!

Poproszę: 
*10. Królewna Fioletta* za 20 zł,
*14. Wystrojnik* za 30 zł, 
*32. Świeca oTannenbaum* za 40 zł

----------


## yaco181

*Edzia* - za specyficzny smak 50zl w ciemno  :stir the pot:

----------


## JAGODA 51

poz. 22 Magnes nr.1 20zł
poz.23 magnes nr.2  20zł poproszę

----------


## JAGODA 51

Czy ciasteczka tak zwane witrażyki by się nadawały jako fanty, mogą zawisnąć na choince lub do pochrupania ?

----------


## EDZIA

> *Edzia* - za specyficzny smak 50zl w ciemno


*Yaco DZIEKUJĘ za odwagę* :wink:    zaczynam mieć tremę, ale.....reklama dźwignią handlu ....zatem będzie Pan zadowolony. :cool:

----------


## EDZIA

> Czy ciasteczka tak zwane witrażyki by się nadawały jako fanty, mogą zawisnąć na choince lub do pochrupania ?


*JAGODA51* kochana  były już aukcje ze świątecznymi  pierniczkami. Zatem śmiało możesz wystawić Ciasteczka  - witrażyki.- :hug:

----------


## EDZIA

*Może trochę świątecznej atmosfery

Krok po kroku, krok po kroczku,
Najpiękniejsze w całym roczku,
Idą święta, idą święta.
Krok po kroku, krok po kroczku,
Jeszcze tylko okrąglutkie 880 zł
**I będzie 3000 zł*
*Zapraszam serdecznie*  :smile:  :smile:  :smile:

----------


## kemot_p

Wow, tyle czasu na forum, a dopiero się dowiedziałem o takiej fajnej akcji świątecznej. Narazie poproszę 37 za stówkę.  :smile:

----------


## EDZIA

> Wow, tyle czasu na forum, a dopiero się dowiedziałem o takiej fajnej akcji świątecznej. Narazie poproszę 37 za stówkę.


 :welcome:  jak to mówią lepiej późno niż wcale. Pięknie dziękuję za licytację i życzę samych pięknych chwil w wylicytowanym wolnym czasie :smile:  :smile:  :smile:

----------


## Żelka

*JAGODA51* jeśli masz kłopot z zdjęciem, prześlij do mnie na maila, ja wstawię. Na pewno znajdą się chętni na ciasteczka świąteczne!  :yes:

----------


## Edyta M

Kochani licytujcie ciasteczka od *Jagoda 51* ( zdjecia wkotce )  :smile:  cena wywolawcza 10 zl.( 50 sztuk )  pysznosci ktore mozna schrupac lub powiesic na choince  :big grin:

----------


## Żelka

Ciasteczka Jagody, 20 zł ...  :wiggle:

----------


## anSi

Doberek, z roboty wróciłam i od razu do Was lecę, umierając z ciekawości  :smile:  Wystarczy, że chwilę mnie nie ma, a ty tyle cudów się dzieje. Może powinnam znikać na dłużej :cool:  Lecę ogarnąć, co nowego do wylicytowania  :smile:  Ho! Ho! Ho! dzieje się, dzieje  :smile:

----------


## anSi

Podbieram ciasteczka za 45 złociszy, *Żeluś* - sorry  :smile:

----------


## Żelka

Jakoś wiedziałam, że ja tych rarytasów nie zjem!  :wink:

----------


## anSi

Kochani - cuda na kiju sprzedajemy - ozdóbeczki, naleweczki, ciastka do schrupania, czasu wolnego bez liku do wykorzystania. Takie rzeczy tylko na forum Muratora. Licytujcie, grosza nie żałujcie  :smile:

----------


## yaco181

Zeby nie bylo, ze ja tu tylko po nalewki, t o podbijam pozostale 3 magnesy do 20zl  :yes:

----------


## anSi

Nalewki przyciągają niczym magnes  :smile:

----------


## Żelka

*Są też NOWE FANTY!*

----------


## Żelka

Czy ktoś wie co zrobić z tym fantem, że w wiadomościach przy pisaniu nie robi mi się spacja?!  :bash:

----------


## Romana101

Dorzuciłam nowe fanty i mam nadzieję, że znajdą się chętni. Chociaż tak w tym roku mogę pomóc.

----------


## Żelka

Serwetka *Romana101,* 30zł. Choć wiem, że przepiękna jest.. i  ktoś mi ją zgarnie...  :smile:

----------


## anSi

*Kochani  - serwetki, szydełkowe gwiazdeczki, szafeczka dla księżniczki do dowolnego ozdobienia -świeżutka dostawa - ustawiać się w kolejce. Kto pierwszy, temu szczęście sprzyja*

----------


## boguslaw

Witajcie!
Pozycja 46 - szafka dla księżniczki  - 175.- PLN

Do Pierwszej Gwiazdki sporo czasu, choć galopuje on ostatnio jakoś wyjątkowo szybko. Zapewne jeszcze się zjawię i co nieco namieszam...

Serdecznie pozdrawiam wszystkie wspaniałe Dobre Wróżki, prowadzące aukcję oraz ofiarodawców wspaniałych fantów.
 Bogusław

----------


## anSi

*bogusławie*, miło Cię znowu widzieć -cóż za wejście  :smile:

----------


## anSi

*Kochani - co za niedziela - już 2500 złotóweczek w mikołajowej skarpecie, a do końca dnia jeszcze daleko. Zapraszamy, zachęcamy  Cudów do wzięcia Ci u nas dostatek.*

----------


## Redakcja

Kochani, aukcja trwa do niedzieli, 18 grudnia do godziny 22. To ustaliliśmy w gronie moderatorów aukcji. 

To co roku niezwykłe przeżycie, forum pięknieje, kiedy pomaga...  :smile:

----------


## JAGODA 51

> *JAGODA51* jeśli masz kłopot z zdjęciem, prześlij do mnie na maila, ja wstawię. Na pewno znajdą się chętni na ciasteczka świąteczne!


Żelko zdjęcie wysłałm. Dzękuję

----------


## yaco181

> Kochani, aukcja trwa do niedzieli, 18 grudnia do godziny 22. To ustaliliśmy w gronie moderatorów aukcji. 
> 
> To co roku niezwykłe przeżycie, forum pięknieje, kiedy pomaga...


Uffff, balem sie, ze krocej ale w takim przypadku droga Redakcja jeszcze zdazy sie wykazac w licytacji bo poki co przy zadnym z fantow Redakcji nie widac.. ale rozumiem - na koncu wkroczy z impetem i 5tys nie bedzie celem niemozliwym..  :bye:

----------


## wiwik

A imię jego czterdzieści i cztery ... #44 gwiazdki za 30zl poproszę 

Ale mi ktoś pięknie Daltonów podebrał  :big grin:

----------


## anSi

*REDAKCJO*, NO I STAŁA SťĘ JASNOŚĆ. *DO NIEDZIELI WALCZYMY* O CUDOWNOŚCI, NIE TYLKO NA KIJU. *WIWIK* - gwiazdki Twoje  :smile:

----------


## Żelka

*anSi Kochana wstawisz do postu JAGODY to zdjęcie?
*

----------


## anSi

Wstawione  :smile: * Ludziska. Nie spać, w fantach przebierać, na prezenty, dla siebie wybierać*

----------


## JAGODA 51

:bye:

----------


## Maciejka2

Widzę piękną serwetę od Romany  :smile:  Za 50zł nr 45 można prosić?

----------


## Edyta M

> Widzę piękną serwetę od Romany  Za 50zł nr 45 można prosić?


Pewnie , ze mozna nawet TRZEBA - serweta TWOJA jest* Maciejko2* ( for now  :wink:  )

----------


## Nelli Sza

Helo, helo, poproszę * świeca Opowieść wigilijna za 50 zł*  :smile:  Żelka low ju  :tongue:

----------


## Edyta M

> Helo, helo, poproszę * świeca Opowieść wigilijna za 50 zł*  Żelka low ju


To sie nazywa dyplomacja  :tongue:  ( pod****niczyc  swieczke i powiedziec low ju )

----------


## Romana101

> Witajcie!
> Pozycja 46 - szafka dla księżniczki  - 175.- PLN


 :big grin:  Bogusław dziękuję, jestem pewna, że wyczarujesz z tej szafki piękny mebelek dla księżniczki  :big grin:  I pomyśleć, że miałam obawy, żeby ją wystawić  :wiggle:

----------


## anSi

Doberek. I jak? Portfele i serca gotowe? Zaskórniaki przeliczone? Nowy, piękny dzień. Nowe szanse na spełnienie marzeń dzieciaków. Licytujmy  :smile:

----------


## Romana101

Poproszę _Kumoter Szyszkownik Kilkujadek_ - 50zł

----------


## anSi

Romano kochana -_ prosie_ bardzo  :smile:

----------


## anSi

*A ciasteczkuufff kolorowych, pięknych, pachnących nikt nie potrzebuje? A może naleweczki na te paskudne, wietrzne dni? A może władzy i stołka prezesa komuś do szczęścia brakuje, a może - po prostu- wolnego czasu? Wszystko u nas do kupienia? NAWET CZAS*

----------


## Żelka

Oskubali mnie z fantów! No i jak Was tu nie kochać?!  :big grin: 
Tylko przy serwetce nr. 45, proszę cenę poprawić, bo się nam nie będzie zgadzać - 
czyli 60 za serwetkę poproszę! hihihi Maciejka mnie udusi.  :wink: 
*p.s. DODAŁAM FANTA*

----------


## anSi

*Wiecie co? "Ikonkę" sobie kupiłam za 60 zł. Prawdziwe dzieło sztuki od Żelki. Wiem, że długo się nie nacieszę, ale przynajmniej na chwilę ją mam Ktoś ciekaw, o czym mowa - proponuję zajrzeć, co też pod nr 47 się mieści. Zaskoczy Was na pewno*

----------


## anSi

*2650...*

----------


## Gosiek33

przebita, to teraz - 35. Świeca Ptasi zapał - za 40 zł

----------


## Mmelisa

Dzien dobry...krecimy licznikiem  :big grin:  

2- 40zl
7- 40zl
9- 80zl
Magnesy poprosze po 30zl 
28- 50zl
39- 80zl
40- 60zl
41- 70zl
47- 70zl

----------


## Mmelisa

Podoba mi sie data zakonczenia.... urodziny jednej z moich corek  :big grin:  
Mam nadzieje, ze uda mi sie przypilnowac i w razie czego podbic aukcje w gore tego dnia  :big grin:   :tongue:

----------


## anSi

_Dziefffczęta_ - sama radość te cyferki żmudnie poprawiać -dzięki Wam - *2820 złotóweczek mamy.* Huuuraaaa!!!!

----------


## Żelka

*Mmelisa KOCHOM Cię!*  :wiggle: Czy w takim razie Twoja córka, to też strzelec?  :roll eyes:

----------


## anSi

i co? Jeszcze może ktoś? Coś? Komuś? Dla kogoś? Zapraszamy  :smile:

----------


## Żelka

*NOWE FANTY PROSZĘ PAŃSTWA, NOWE FANTY PRZYFRUNĘŁY DO NAS NA SANIACH..., HO, HO, HO...*.  :wiggle:

----------


## Mmelisa

> *Mmelisa KOCHOM Cię!* Czy w takim razie Twoja córka, to też strzelec?


Tak dokladnie  :big grin:  podobnie jak moj Tatus  :smile:

----------


## Żelka

> Tak dokladnie  podobnie jak moj Tatus


No,tojestemwklubie.....no..nie...tutaj...tez..mi..  .spacji...nie...robi... :mad:

----------


## Edyta M

Nowe fanty drodzy Panstwo Gwiazdki , Gwiazdeczki recznie robione przez* Prababke* sliczne :yes:  choinkowe ornamenty zapraszamy do licytacji ( nie maja jeszcze swoich wlascicieli  :no:  ) 
*L I C Y T U J C I E*

----------


## anSi

Kolorowe gwiazdki od Prababki chwilowo moje - za 30 pln  :smile:  
A poza tym, kto ich nie widział jeszcze - duuuużo traci. Ozdobią każdą choinkę, rozbudzą kaażdą wyobraźnię, wywołają uśmiech na kaaażdej twarzy. Ktoś chętny? Dostępne jeszcze w wersji czerwonej   :smile:

----------


## blekowca

28. Pod klucz - 60 zł - poproszę blekowca

----------


## anSi

Czarna owieczko -_ prosiem bardzo_ :smile:

----------


## anSi

Coś mi się zdaje, że lada moment licznik na trójkę z przodu się przekręci. Pomożecie?

----------


## Kendra

Witam! ale w tym roku zaspałam! Żelko Kochana dziękuję za wiadomość! Kurcze tyle wspaniałości ! Zaintrygowała mnie naleweczka lawendowa! za 75zł poproszę  :smile:

----------


## EDZIA

> Witam! ale w tym roku zaspałam! Żelko Kochana dziękuję za wiadomość! Kurcze tyle wspaniałości ! Zaintrygowała mnie naleweczka lawendowa! za 75zł poproszę


Dziękuję Kendro  :wiggle: ....

----------


## Miras12

a przepraszam żeby się czasem samemu nie przebijać to
34. Świeca Płonące skrzypce - 70zł jest Mirasa czy moja Mirasa 12

----------


## Mmelisa

Hmmm ktos przekrecil moja pozycje nr 9...we wpisie mialam inaczej.... :roll eyes: 

ale niech juz tak zostanie  :wink:

----------


## anSi

> Hmmm ktos przekrecil moja pozycje nr 9...we wpisie mialam inaczej....
> 
> ale niech juz tak zostanie



*mmeliso*....mea culpa - byłam pewna, że wpisuję 80 - chochlik jakiś... :sad:

----------


## anSi

*Kochani* - piękne, czerwone, szydełkiem czarowane gwiazdeczki od Prababki jeszcze bez przydziału  :sad:  Kto chciałby je przygarnąć i np. choinkę nimi pięknie przyozdobić?

----------


## anSi

> a przepraszam żeby się czasem samemu nie przebijać to
> 34. Świeca Płonące skrzypce - 70zł jest Mirasa czy moja Mirasa 12


Twoja Ci ona, a jużci  :smile:

----------


## kontradmiral86

Witam wszystkich,
Poproszę 
6-ptasia bombonierka 30 zł
12-mała czarna 50 zł
44-gwiazdki 50 zł
Żelko dziękuję  :Smile:

----------


## anSi

Siem robi, proszem pani  :smile:

----------


## kontradmiral86

> Siem robi, proszem pani


Musimy się w końcu umówić na to zeszłoroczne winko.
Cały czas czeka  :Smile:

----------


## anSi

*A czerwonych, cudnych gwiazdeczek szydełkowych nikt nie potrzebuje? Cudne są, wolne wciąż są*

----------


## anSi

> Musimy się w końcu umówić na to zeszłoroczne winko.
> Cały czas czeka


Nabierze mocy urzędowej, będzie skuteczniejsze  :smile:  Może jakoś po świętach, w okolicach ferii udałoby się  :smile:

----------


## kontradmiral86

To czerwone za 30 zł też poproszę.

----------


## anSi

*Haniu* kochana  :smile:  Dla Ciebie wszystkie gwiazdki - nawet te z nieba  :wink:

----------


## kontradmiral86

> Nabierze mocy urzędowej...


Może być.

----------


## anSi

Tylko 85 złotych brakuje do 3000. Komu uda się licznik przekręcić?

----------


## Mmelisa

> Musimy się w końcu umówić na to zeszłoroczne winko.
> Cały czas czeka


Moje jeszcze dłużej czeka  :big grin:  
a i wygrany wyjazd dla dwóch osób od DPS tez nie został jeszcze zrealizowany z braku czasu  :sad:

----------


## Redakcja

*Drewniany tryptyk wiejski -* 125 zł.  :smile:

----------


## Prababka

28- 70zł poproszę

----------


## yaco181

To ja poprosze wolnego czasu za 100zl..  :smile:  :wiggle:

----------


## wiwik

co za ludzie, sprzątają takie fanty sprzed nosa - a ja się nie dam, o!  :big tongue: 
#44 za 55 i do kompletu #48 za 35

----------


## anSi

Oessu, wróciłam z ćwiczeń cielesnych, a tu taaaki ruch  :smile:  No, dobrze, dobrze, psze Państwa. Już kręcę  :smile:

----------


## Maciejka2

anSi, to jeszcze dopisz mnie na dużą serwetę za 70zł, bo mi ją Żelka zdmuchła, nr 45.   :smile:

----------


## anSi

Sie robi  :smile:  Kochani, trójka za nami. Kręcimy na czwóreczkę :wiggle:  :wiggle:

----------


## Żelka

No i masz, co się człowiek odwróci to mu fanty kradną. Tylko czemu mnie to nie martwi?!  :wiggle: 
Muszę, że tak powiem, pomyśleć...  :big lol:

----------


## anSi

Myśl, Żelko, myśl. Może myśliwą zostaniesz i coś upolujesz  :smile:

----------


## Żelka

Po namyśle...  :roll eyes: 
*33. Świeca Opowieść Wigilijna -60 zł Żelka*  :wiggle:

----------


## anSi

*Żeluś* kochana, chwilowo Twoja. A ja Ci dziękuję za to rozsyłanie wici. Co my byśmy bez Ciebie zrobili  :smile:

----------


## anSi

Kochani - to był dobry dzień. Na koncie *3190*  :smile:  Zabawa trwa w najlepsze. Jeszcze pewnie niejeden rekord padnie, niejeden fant zmieni właściciela, ale przecież o to chodzi - *żeby się działo, żeby się chciało, żeby ludzi o wielkich sercach i dobrej woli nie brakowało.*  Na dzisiaj kończę swój dyżur. Za chwilę pewnie zajrzy Edytka  :smile:  Przekazuję ster, życząc owocnej nocki.

----------


## Edyta M

*anSi* Kochana jestem jestem ,  widze ze pieknie sie podzialo !!!!! *
L U DZ I E jestescie KOCHANI tyle goracych serc zgromadzonych w jednym miejscu , po prostu chce sie zyc . Pieknie rozpoczal sie kolejny dzien ( tydzien )  licytacji , czekamy na wiecej , liczymy na wiecej 
*

----------


## Edyta M

> *Żeluś* kochana, chwilowo Twoja. A ja Ci dziękuję za to rozsyłanie wici. Co my byśmy bez Ciebie zrobili



*Dobry Duszek Forum ( proponuje zmienic na Bardzo Dobry )*

----------


## Edyta M

CISZZZZZZZZZZZZZZA  :Confused:  spicie ???

----------


## anSi

*Doberek, kolejny, nieco mroźny, trochę śnieżny dzień przed nami. Księżyc w pełni. Na termometrze -1. Konfiguracja pogodowa sprzyja wielkim czynom. No to moi kochani - zaczynamy*

----------


## anSi

Hej, hej.....pobuuudka  :smile:

----------


## Żelka

Patrzę tylko czy mi mój fant znowu zabrali, a tu taaaka cisza. *Śpita czy cuś? Nikt się z nikim kłócić o fanty nie chcę, nikt nikomu nic podkradać???*  :wiggle:

----------


## kontradmiral86

44- gwiazdki od Prababki za 60 zł poproszę  :Smile:

----------


## map78

Na srebrnym globie (4) za 50zł poproszę :smile:

----------


## wiwik

> 44- gwiazdki od Prababki za 60 zł poproszę


no żesz no! czuwać przy komputerze trzeba, bo gwiazdki dla dziecka upatrzone bezwstydnie kradną!  :big tongue: 
65!

----------


## wiwik

aha, i kartka nr 5 za 35 chwilowo dla mnie by była  :big grin:

----------


## wolczyn

2. Drewniany tryptyk wiejski - 150zł

----------


## Mmelisa

> Patrzę tylko czy mi mój fant znowu zabrali, a tu taaaka cisza. *Śpita czy cuś? Nikt się z nikim kłócić o fanty nie chcę, nikt nikomu nic podkradać???*


Podkradanie sie zacznie jak godzina "0" bedzie sie zblizac  :big grin:

----------


## EDZIA

map78 Dziękuję  :yes: 
Konradmiral86 - bardzo mi prykro :sad: 
Wiwik - dziękuję  piękne wejście :yes: 

Wolczyn - noooooooooo toś zalicytował prawdziwe wyzwanie dla Redakcji :big grin:

----------


## Żelka

*O, to, to! tak się trzeba kłócić.*  :hug:  

*Kochani* uzbieraliśmy do teraz *3235zł.* Do zeszłorocznej kwoty *5000zł* to troszkę jeszcze nam brakuje. 
Co ja mam gadać, sami taką poprzeczkę ustawiliście w zeszłym roku,  :wiggle:  no i jak tu teraz Dzieci rozczarować, że w tym roku będzie mniej, że niby co, nie ładne te rzeczy, a One całe swoje serca w to włożyły..., co my Im powiemy, jak licznik nie dociągnie do tego wyniku co w zeszłym roku.., ja się troszkę martwię, że Im minki zdziwione będą.... :ohmy: 
Święta idą, prezentów szukają, a tutaj nie chcą zaglądać???  :sick:  
Jest tu nawet taki wątek, co swojej żonie kupić na święta... A co kupić, co kupić..., serca troszkę a nawet duuuużo!!! Czy Wy wiecie ile serca jest w tych pracach tutaj wystawionych???????

*A tak w ogóle, fantów wciąż poszukujemy!
*No nie chce mi się wierzyć, ze w zeszłym roku dostaliście same udane prezenty...,  :Lol: że żaden nie leży schowany gdzieś tam w szafie i macie tylko nadzieję, że z tej szafie nie wyskoczy by Was postraszyć?!
Was postraszyć, ale tuuutaj komuś na prawdę może się spodobać a nawet sprawić wiele radości...
No to, czekamy, czym nas tutaj zaskoczycie! Pamiętajcie tutaj każdy fant jest superantski!!!  Jeśli nie wiecie jak wkleić zdjęcie, to zrobimy to dla Was! 
Tutaj nie ma rzeczy niemożliwych!  :wiggle:

----------


## Edyta M

> Podkradanie sie zacznie jak godzina "0" bedzie sie zblizac



Fakt na 15 minut przed godzina " W " ............ SZALENSTWO  :big lol:

----------


## Edyta M

> aha, i kartka nr 5 za 35 chwilowo dla mnie by była


 :cool:  :wink:

----------


## kontradmiral86

[QUOTE=wiwik;7361983]no 

Czerwone gwiazdki i kolorowe też piękne  :wink: 
44 - gwiazdki od Prababki za 70 zł
Się dopatrzyłam- gwiazdki czerwone (48 ) za 40 zł

----------


## Mmelisa

O losie! 
poprosze pozycja 50 Ksiazke z przepisami "Ryby sa super" za 100  :big grin:

----------


## Żelka

*Świętami zapachniało! Tak dobrze jest być wśród Was!* **

----------


## kjuta

40. 70 zł  :smile:

----------


## Żelka

*kjuto kochana*  :hug:

----------


## anSi

Jestem kochani, przepraszam, że długo mnie nie było, ale....czasem tak się składa, że coś niefajnego wypada  :sad:  Najważniejsze, że licznik się kręci. I niech tak zostanie.
Idę się rozejrzeć, co w skarpecie piszczy, a Wy liczcie zaskórniaki  :smile:

----------


## anSi

No i mamy 3380  :smile:  A dzień się przecież jeszcze nie skonczył  :smile:

----------


## anSi

Unikatowa książka kulinarna do wzięcia. Jedna - pod nr 51- wciąż bez właściciela? Może ktoś przed świętami chciałby podczytać, jak rybkę przyrządzić?

----------


## anSi

*Niiiic, naapraawdęęęę nic nie zadzieje się już dzisiaj? Luudzie - bardzo proszem - sypnijcie groszem*

----------


## Edyta M

Hej , hej  :bye: 

Co slychac wszyscy juz spia , nikt nie licytuje ??

----------


## anSi

Dobry dzień  :smile:  Po wczorajszym, mizernym 13-to wtorkowym dniu, dzisiaj NA PEWNO  będzie lepiej. 
*Grosz do grosza .....no bo przecież....krok, po kroku...najpiękniejsze w całym roku....idą święta i czas na spełnianie marzeń dzieci*

----------


## anSi

*"Ryby są super"* - książka z przepisami, jak przyrządzić dania z ryb, na różne okazje, po czym rozpoznać, że ryba jest świeża i wiele, wiele informacji w temacie rybnym - wciąż do wzięcia. Komu, komu.....

----------


## anSi

Stołek prezesa wraz z nieograniczoną, tygodniową władzą na forum Muratora wciąż tak tanio....nikogo żądza władzy nie pociąga?

----------


## anSi

Władzy nie chcecie, książki nie chcecie to...może *karteczki na święta, bombki na choinkę, serwetki na stolik, ciasteczka do schrupania, nalewki na zdrowotność przypadną komuś do gustu.*...Nie ociągajcie się, grosiki z kieszeni wysupłujcie. Bardzo _prosiem_

----------


## Redakcja

*Drewniany tryptyk wiejski -* * 160 zł 


*

----------


## Redakcja

*Udanego dnia wszystkim Forumowiczom  Przyjemnie tu być
*

----------


## anSi

Redakcjo!!!!  :smile:

----------


## anSi

*3390*

----------


## map78

> Stołek prezesa wraz z nieograniczoną, tygodniową władzą na forum Muratora wciąż tak tanio....nikogo żądza władzy nie pociąga?


Mnie trochę pociąga, ale się tej władzy boję, bo by parę osób z "moich" działów poleciało :wink:  Więc może lepiej nie...

----------


## kjuta

heloł  :smile: 
przebijam w takim razie 37 i 40 do 100 zł każda pozycja  :smile: 

buziaki!

----------


## anSi

> Mnie trochę pociąga, ale się tej władzy boję, bo by parę osób z "moich" działów poleciało Więc może lepiej nie...


Nie bój się  :smile:  Jest ryzyko, jest zabawa  :smile:  To co?????

----------


## anSi

*kjuto* - niech Ci się szczęści za Twoje dobre serce  :smile:

----------


## TAR

nr 9 - 100
nr 12 - 60
nr 38 - 90

----------


## anSi

*TAR*- pod nr 38 jest nalewka, masz na myśli bombkę spod nr 39?

----------


## anSi

Wszystko na to wskazuje, że na koncie JUŻ *3500* cennych złotóweczek. Każda z nich to czyjeś malutkie marzenie do spełnienia  :smile:  Kręcimy licznikiem dalej, prawda?

----------


## kontradmiral86

12 za 65 zł poproszę  :Smile: 
Na liście wkradł się malutki błąd  :wink:  kontradmiral86 powinno być a nie 81 
Fanty nadal moje  :Smile:

----------


## anSi

Ojojoj, chochliki działają - już Haniu poprawiam  :smile:

----------


## TAR

> *TAR*- pod nr 38 jest nalewka, masz na myśli bombkę spod nr 39?


tak, bombkę, zle spojrzalam, prosze poprawic
12 - 100 zł.

----------


## TAR

jeszcze raz bo niezauwazone zostało
*nr 12 - 100 zł.*

----------


## Maciejka2

Książkę o rybach za 50 zł poproszę  :smile:

----------


## Edyta M

> jeszcze raz bo niezauwazone zostało
> *nr 12 - 100 zł.*


 :bye:

----------


## Edyta M

> Książkę o rybach za 50 zł poproszę



 :hug:

----------


## Nelli Sza

Poproszę książkę o rybach za 60zł  :smile:

----------


## Nelli Sza

I takie pytanko mam, bo widzę, że Żelka mi  świecę Opowieść wigilijna podprowadziła za 60 zł (cwaniara  :big tongue: ) a na zestawieniu ogólnym dalej widnieję ja  :tongue:  To w końcu jak jest?

----------


## kemot_p

51. za 75 zł.

----------


## Nelli Sza

Długo się książką nie nacieszyłam  :sad:  To podbijam do 100 nr 51  :smile:

----------


## Nelli Sza

Kochane adminki, czy mogę jako fanty dołożyć zawieszki - ubranka na choinkę i nie tylko, takie świąteczne, bardzo wesołe i przyjemne  :smile:  Dajcie znać.

----------


## kemot_p

51. za 125zł

----------


## Żelka

> I takie pytanko mam, bo widzę, że Żelka mi  świecę Opowieść wigilijna podprowadziła za 60 zł (cwaniara ) a na zestawieniu ogólnym dalej widnieję ja  To w końcu jak jest?


To zależy jak chcesz aby było - 70zł i jest Twoja!  :roll eyes:  Kobitki wrócą, to pozmieniają.  :yes: 
Fanty...można dorzucać pewnie, że tak...  :hug:

----------


## EDZIA

> 51. za 125zł


Już , czy jeszcze zaczekać ze zmianą :roll eyes:

----------


## kemot_p

> Już , czy jeszcze zaczekać ze zmianą


Zaczekaj za 150 zł

----------


## Nelli Sza

Oskubali mnie do żywego  :wink:  Na razie spasuję, ale świecę Opowieść wigilijna poproszę za 70 zł  :wiggle:

----------


## Nelli Sza

Helo, co z tymi zawieszkami? Patrz kilka postów wyżej  :roll eyes:

----------


## kemot_p

Czy do czwartku sprzed Świętami dojdzie?

----------


## Żelka

> Oskubali mnie do żywego  Na razie spasuję, ale świecę Opowieść wigilijna poproszę za 70 zł


No, nich Ci już będzie!
.
.
.
.
na razie  :wiggle:

----------


## Żelka

> Helo, co z tymi zawieszkami? Patrz kilka postów wyżej


fklejać, a jak  :wiggle:

----------


## EDZIA

> Kochane adminki, czy mogę jako fanty dołożyć zawieszki - ubranka na choinkę i nie tylko, takie świąteczne, bardzo wesołe i przyjemne  Dajcie znać.



Nelli oczywiście ,że możesz dołożyć.... :hug: - dziękujemy

----------


## anSi

> Helo, co z tymi zawieszkami? Patrz kilka postów wyżej


Dawaj Neluś te zawieszki  :smile:

----------


## anSi

*Kochani - TYLKO 290 złotóweczek brakuje, aby licznik na czwórkę przekręcił się  Damy radę?*

----------


## EDZIA

> Czy do czwartku sprzed Świętami dojdzie?


Powinno dojść, zawsze dochodziło - fanty wysyłane są następnego dnia po licytacji -kurierem.

Książkę to nieźle podbijałeś :wink:

----------


## kemot_p

> Powinno dojść, zawsze dochodziło - fanty wysyłane są następnego dnia po licytacji -kurierem.
> 
> Książkę to nieźle podbijałeś


Spoko, żona lubi gotować dania z ryb, będzie zadowolona.
Cel szczytny, więc warto  :smile: 
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## EDZIA

> Spoko, żona lubi gotować dania z ryb, będzie zadowolona.
> Cel szczytny, więc warto 
> Pozdrawiam.


Patrz ile dobra uczyniłeś...żona zadowolona z książki , dzieciaki zadowolone z kaski :wave:

----------


## EDZIA

Co sobie upatrzę to zostaje wysoko podbite...tym razem nieśmiało nr 7 Ptasie Trio-Trele- 50 zł już sobie wpisałam  :cool:

----------


## anSi

Dziarskim krokiem do czwóreczki z przodu maszerujemy Ho! Ho! Ho!  :smile:

----------


## anSi

*Uwaga!  Nowe fanty - piękne zawieszki od Nelli Sza, ustawiać się w kolejce, kto pierwszy da więcej, ten bierze...*

----------


## anSi

Czy Wy też zdjęcia zawieszek Nellowych nie widzicie, czy u mnie się coś porobiło z kompem?

----------


## TAR

> Co sobie upatrzę to zostaje wysoko podbite...tym razem nieśmiało nr 7 Ptasie Trio-Trele- 50 zł już sobie wpisałam


 u mnie to samo, trzeba podbic raz a dobrze  :big grin:  choc zapewne odbiora mi moje fanty a tak bardzo chcialabym cos jednak kupic na szczescie do nowego domku, tylko kasiory brak  :wink:

----------


## Żelka

Nie widać zdjęcia *Nelci* zawieszek.  :ohmy:

----------


## kontradmiral86

[QUOTE=anSi;7363064]Czy Wy te

U mnie też nie ma ale to ten sam rejon  :wink:

----------


## Żelka

I coś się z forum dzieję, albo spacji nie da zrobić, albo pół postu wycina.  :sick:

----------


## anSi

*Nelli Sza* - spróbuj jeszcze raz ze zdjęciem - bo gdzieś się schowało. *TAR* - nie trać nadziei  :smile:

----------


## Nelli Sza

anSi zobacz teraz, bo ja już nie wiem  :sad: 
Ja widzę, ale chyba tylko ja  :sad:

----------


## anSi

*Nelli - są*  :smile:  *Kochani - przepiękne zawieszki-ubranka na choinkę i nie tylko - do wzięcia. Idealne na nadchodzące święta. Prawdziwa gratka*

----------


## Nelli Sza

Dziewczyny, to ja podrzucę linkę, zamienicie w obrazek?

https://goo.gl/photos/1AhpprTu3grezs9s7

----------


## anSi

Olu, ale już widać  :smile:  Wszystko OK  :smile:  Przynajmniej u mnie  :smile:

----------


## Redakcja

Wysyłka prac 21 grudnia w poniedziałek. Wyślemy kurierem. Prosimy o szybką wysyłkę też właścicieli fantów licytowanych.

Licytacja to radości.

----------


## anSi

Hello, nikomu piękne zawieszki- ubranka nie przypadły jeszcze do gustu????

----------


## kemot_p

> Wysyłka prac 21 grudnia w poniedziałek. Wyślemy kurierem. Prosimy o szybką wysyłkę też właścicieli fantów licytowanych.
> 
> Licytacja to radości.


Rozumiem, że numer konta podacie w tym watku?

----------


## anSi

Tak *kemot* , nr konta -jak co roku będzie tutaj podany  :smile: 

*Ludziska kochane tak niewiele do 4000 zostało. Zamachnie ktoś tym kołem fortuny? No proszę*

----------


## Żelka

*14. Wystrojnik -* *40 zł Żelka 

**sorry bpis*  :wiggle: 

*anSi :-****

----------


## tola

Dobry wieczór  :smile:  
Ależ tu się dzieje dużo dobrego, jak co roku.
Uściski wszystkim dobrym znajomym  :hug: 
I takie piękne fanty, muszę im się przyjrzeć z uwagą. Zasługują na to  :smile:

----------


## anSi

*Żelko*  :smile:  Witaj *Tolu*  :smile:

----------


## anSi

*Takie piękne ubranka - zawieszki. mogą być na choinkę, można lalki w nie ubierać. W sam raz na prezent - dla dużej i małej dziewczynki. Nikomu nie wpadły jeszcze w oko?*

----------


## Żelka

*Kochani, nasza Prababka zrobiła kolejne gwiazdki*! Są cudne! Proszę zobaczyć, we wątku z fantami są pod numerem *53.*
Komu, komu???

----------


## Prababka

6 pachnących ługą,szpilki odepnę :smile: ))wielkość 15 cm ( "po przekątnej")  :smile:

----------


## anSi

*Prababko* - kochana Ty nasza - prawdziwe cudowności czarujesz  :smile: 

*Gwiazdki duże kolorowe warte każdej ceny. Ktoś chętny?*

----------


## anSi

No to ja poproszę te gwiazdki spod nr 53 za 30 PLN  :smile:

----------


## anSi

*północ- 3750*

----------


## Edyta M

*Kochani* kto licytuje nastepny piekny oranament , choinke , kartke ...... sa tutaj jakies DOBRE SKRZATY ????  :roll eyes:  czekam na Was do rana ( a moze i dluzej .... )

----------


## anSi

*Pobuuuuudka. Piękne, nowe fanty do wzięcia. Szydełkowe, kolorowe, duuuże gwiazdki ozdobią choinkę, okno, dom na święta. U-brankowe zawieszki mogą przystroić i choinkę i lalkę. Wybierać, przebierać, bo niedługo koniec.*

----------


## bpis

14. Wystrojnik - 50 zł 

sorry,* Żeluś*  :cool:

----------


## kjuta

heloł ubranka na choinkę od Nelci za stówkę  :smile:

----------


## anSi

Dzieeeffffczętaa, jak ja Was lubię  :smile:

----------


## anSi

*3860*

----------


## wiwik

gwiazdki 53 za 40 i gwiazdki 48 za 45

któreś muszą być moje!  :roll eyes:

----------


## Nelli Sza

*Dobre Serca Ukochane, na stronie z fantami edytowałam wpis o zawieszkach. Są teraz szczegółowe zdjęcia  Do zgarnięcia sa dwa zestawy od 35 zł. Widzę, że jeden znalazł już właściciela (dziękuję kjuta!*  :wiggle: *) Jest jeszcze jeden. Zobaczcie i do roboty*

----------


## Nelli Sza

*an Si daj mi fona, bo komp strasznie mi muli, głupi taki i zanim napisze do Ciebie priwa to szybciej Ci powiem prze telefon :*)

----------


## wiwik

drugi zestaw ubranek/zawieszek od Nelli Sza za 40zł poproszę  :smile:

----------


## anSi

Już aktualizuję  :smile:

----------


## anSi

Kochani* 3915*  :smile:   :smile:  Idę popracować. Będę wieczorem. Dobrej zabawy i wielu przekręceń licznikiem  :wink:

----------


## EDZIA

> Kochani* 3915*   Idę popracować. Będę wieczorem. Dobrej zabawy i wielu przekręceń licznikiem


*Witam - anSi* poszła popracować i tu od razu zrobiła się taaaaaaaaaaaaka cisza :sleep: 

Może jednak ktoś na coś się skusi i dokręci do czwóreczki z przodu :wink:

----------


## Edyta M

Nowe fanty już jutro oryginalne ameryckie czekoladki świąteczne ( małe bomboniereczki ) jeszcze ciepłe  :smile:  
Właśnie dzisiaj odebrałam świeża dostawę PYSZNE cena wywoławcza 10 zł za bomboniereczke ( wystawiam 4 .

----------


## Żelka

Czekoladki będą!!! Z Ameryki?

----------


## Edyta M

Tak !!!!!! Hameryckie Zelciu  odbierz maila wysłałam przed chwila  :smile:

----------


## Żelka

Dobrze, Kochaha, nie ma sprawy, wkleję, ale tekst napiszesz sama, ja tylko będę Ctrl Copy robić, bo musi być tam Twój duch!!  :hug:

----------


## Żelka

*Czekoladki wklejone, można licytować, kto da więcej?*  :wiggle:

----------


## anSi

Hello, jestem, czekoladki amerykańskie też już są Zapraszamy, zachęcamy. Wyłazić z krzaczorów, grosiki supłać - czasu już baaaardzo mało  :smile:

----------


## anSi

Nie będzie dzisiaj 4000??? Nie wierzę....

----------


## anSi

Jako żem łasuch, wszystkie czekoladki po wywoławczej biorę, a co  :big tongue:

----------


## Edyta M

> Jako żem łasuch, wszystkie czekoladki po wywoławczej biorę, a co



 :smile:

----------


## anSi

*TYLKO 45 złotych brakuje do czwórki  z przodu. Kto się odważy?*

----------


## anSi

Księżyc w pełni na niebie, dzieciaki w potrzebie....

----------


## anSi

Ciiiiiszaaa w uszach dzwoni. Pojawi się ktoś jeszcze dzisiaj? Oto Ci pytanie?

----------


## Żelka

*anSi*, zerknij, proszę do mnie do komentuf.

----------


## anSi

Z czekoladkami amerykański pod pachą zmykam do łóżka  :smile:  Jutro też jest dzień. Dobry - miejmy nadzieję - dzień. 

A tymczasem.....

 :bye:  :bye:

----------


## anSi

Północ wybiła, na koncie *3955
* :wiggle:  :wiggle:  :wiggle:  :wiggle:  :wiggle:  :wiggle:

----------


## Edyta M

*Zelcia , anSi* dziekuje caly dzien dzisiaj w drodze bylam ufff i wreszcie dotarlam  :roll eyes: 

Czy odwiedzi mnie dzisiaj jakis skrzat ? dobry duszek ?

----------


## Edyta M

Zadnych Duszkow , ani Skrzatow trudno zmykam i ja do spania ( moze pojawia si jak nikogo nie bedzie  :tongue:  )

----------


## Żelka

> *Zelcia , anSi* dziekuje caly dzien dzisiaj w drodze bylam ufff i wreszcie dotarlam 
> 
> Czy odwiedzi mnie dzisiaj jakis skrzat ? dobry duszek ?


No...o...tej...porze...tylko...duszki...i...skrzat  y.... :big grin:

----------


## Kendra

Witam się z szanownymi koleżankami i składam wyrazy uznania za prowadzenie licytacji! <3 Jesteście niesamowite!!
PS. Zestaw od Nelci za 50zł proszę  :smile:

----------


## EDZIA

> Witam się z szanownymi koleżankami i składam wyrazy uznania za prowadzenie licytacji! <3 Jesteście niesamowite!!
> PS. Zestaw od Nelci za 50zł proszę


Kendro, póki co II zestaw od Nelci jest Twój...

Dziś piątek i jestem pewna, że do czwóreczki dokręcimy...brakuje nam tylko 35 zł.... :big grin:

----------


## IwoBW

Dziś piątek i jestem pewna, że do czwóreczki dokręcimy...brakuje nam tylko 35 zł.... :big grin: [/QUOTE]

Witam
To ja przebijam Czekoladki z pozycji 54, 55, 56, 57 każe po 20 zł. Pozdrawiam Wszystkich Licytujących i Wystawiających :wiggle:

----------


## anSi

OJ, TY....no ale trudno - chwilowo słodkości Twoje  :smile:

----------


## anSi

*Ho, ho, ho -* *zmiana kodu, czwórka z przodu.** No to teraz pęęęęędziiiiiimyyyy w nieskończoność  Huuuraaaaaaaa!!!!*

----------


## EDZIA

> *Ho, ho, ho -* *zmiana kodu, czwórka z przodu.** No to teraz pęęęęędziiiiiimyyyy w nieskończoność  Huuuraaaaaaaa!!!!*


Suuuuuuuuuuper Jesteście Wszyscy.........
 :wave:

----------


## anSi

Niech no tylko ten licznik się kręci  :smile:

----------


## Redakcja

Dziękujemy Drodzy Forumowicze. Prace dzieci mają dzisiaj dotrzeć zapakowane do redakcji. Dlatego prosimy zaraz po zakończeniu aukcji w - niedzielę o godz. 22. - o adresy do wysyłki. W poniedziałek rano zlecamy wysyłkę firmie kurierskiej!  :smile: 

Tymczasem sanie pędzą, licytacja trwa... radość dla dzieci, przyjemność dla licytujących

----------


## Żelka

*53. Gwiazdki od Prababki - kolorowe, duże, piękne -50 zł Żelka  -  poproszę
* :wiggle: *sorry wiwik,* ale ja widziałam na żywo niektóre rękodzieła naszej Prababki  :wiggle:

----------


## anSi

*Żeluś* - maybe Twoje  :smile:  Też miałam na nie chrapkę, ale....niedługo się cieszyłam  :smile:  Niech wędrują....

----------


## anSi

Niech się duuuuużo dzieje  :smile:

----------


## Edyta M

> Witam
> To ja przebijam Czekoladki z pozycji 54, 55, 56, 57 każe po 20 zł. Pozdrawiam Wszystkich Licytujących i Wystawiających


 :wave:

----------


## Kendra

Dziękuję  :big grin:  chwilowo coś już mam  :big grin:  niech się dzieje!!

----------


## Nelli Sza

*55. za 30 zł poproszę*

----------


## Żelka

Nikt nikomu niczego nie zabiera?!  *anSi* wróci, to się zmartwi że dziś tacy grzeczny jesteście.  :big grin:

----------


## EDZIA

> *55. za 30 zł poproszę*


Nelli  :hug:

----------


## EDZIA

> Nikt nikomu niczego nie zabiera?!  *anSi* wróci, to się zmartwi że dziś tacy grzeczny jesteście.


Żelko mam nadzieję i przeczucie i nadzieję, że wszyscy siły i pieniążki zbierają na finał aukcii :wink:

----------


## anSi

Ludzie kochani - jestem  :smile:  Z zapaleniem krtani, ale zwarta i gotowa  :smile:

----------


## anSi

No to co? Kręcimy dalej?

----------


## anSi

*Cukiereczki, serweteczki, bombki, karteczki - cuda wianki i cuda na kiju-  ostatnia szansa, aby coś atrakcyjnego upolować, a nawet sprzątnąć sprzed nosa. To co? Ktoś? Komuś? Coś?*

----------


## tola

*AnSi*, herbatkę z imbirem, miodem, kardamonem i cytryną specjalnie dla Ciebie przyniosłam.
Musisz mieć siłę by młotkiem licytacyjnym stukać. Zdrowia  :smile:

----------


## wiwik

walczyć tu trzeba o swoje!  :big tongue: 
#49 za 35
#54 za 55

... to tyle póki co ... I'll be back!  :Evil:

----------


## anSi

Jestem i dopisuję. Tolu, dziękuję  :smile:

----------


## anSi

Zachęcałam, zachęcałam i sobie narobiłam -   zagranicznych słodkości  już nie mam ani kolorowości szydełkowych też już nie mam. Ale, ale...ostatnie słowo jeszcze nie padło  :no:

----------


## anSi

*Ludziska kochane - licytujcie, podbierajcie, przebijajcie......każdy grosz na wagę złota....każda złotówka to krok do spełnienia czyichś marzeń. A i przy okazji dobra zabawa dla wszystkich. 

Otwórzmy serca, otwórzmy portfele....*

----------


## Żelka

Sprawdzam tylko czy gwiazdeczki moje.  :wiggle:

----------


## anSi

Twoje, Twoje...  :smile:

----------


## kontradmiral86

12 za 110 zł poproszę  :Smile:

----------


## anSi

A _prosię_  :smile:  Od razu cieplej na duszy  :smile:

----------


## anSi

*4045*

----------


## anSi

Nic, naprawdę, nie dzieje się nic  :sad:

----------


## Edyta M

Helol ....... 
Nocna zmiana przybyla i znow czekam na skrzaty , dobre duszki , elfy i inne pozyteczne stworki  :tongue:  przybywajcie , przybywajcie !!!!!

----------


## wiwik

To ja sama się przebijam w ramach samodoskonalenia  :big grin: 
48 i 49 każde za 60 zł   :smile:

----------


## EDZIA

> To ja sama się przebijam w ramach samodoskonalenia 
> 48 i 49 każde za 60 zł


Dołączam do klubu samodoskonalących się , przebijam siebie poz.11 -60 zł :wink: 

I tym sposobem *wiwik* licznik pokazał kwotę *4100 zł* :wiggle:  :wiggle:  :wiggle:

----------


## EDZIA

A tak w ogóle witam serdecznie w ten mroźny sobotni poranek.  Recepta na dziś - na poprawę nastroju licytowanie... :smile:  :smile:  :smile:

----------


## anSi

*Szczypie w nosy, szczypie w uszy, ale my się nie szczypiemy....tylko dzielnie licytujemy*

----------


## EDZIA

> *Szczypie w nosy, szczypie w uszy, ale my się nie szczypiemy....tylko dzielnie licytujemy*


Witaj *anSi* - Ty  jak zwykle piękne wejście :hug:

----------


## anSi

A licznik rdzewieje  :sad:  Co to się dzieje?

----------


## anSi

*Złotóweczki, dziesiąteczki, stóweczki - wszystko przygarniamy - na wakacje dla dzieciaków zbieramy*  :smile:

----------


## anSi

*Pewnie wszyscy pierniczą, albo piernikują lub też bigosują. Nic to, poczeeeekaaamyyy*

----------


## wiwik

Tez tak myślę - może wieczorem się ruszy  :wiggle:  a redakcja to się poddała z podbijaniem?  :wink:

----------


## Edyta M

> *Pewnie wszyscy pierniczą, albo piernikują lub też bigosują. Nic to, poczeeeekaaamyyy*


*anSi* Kochana albo pracuja w sobote i niedziele ( tak jak ja  :sad:  )

----------


## anSi

> *anSi* Kochana albo pracuja w sobote i niedziele ( tak jak ja  )


I ja też - dzisiaj właśnie wróciłam, a jutro od rana znowu  :sad:

----------


## anSi

Cisza, jakby na burzę szło  :Confused:  Pewnie wszyscy kombinują, przeliczają, co by tu komu podprowadzić i za ile? A może czasu nie mają? *Ale, ale....u nas czas wolny można kupić. Tylko 10 zł za jedną małą chwilkę.*

----------


## anSi

Puuusto wszędzie, głuuucho wszędzie. Co to będzie, co to będzie...... :smile:

----------


## stary

Hejka, wyskakiwać z kasy raz-dwa a nie chować w skarpetach  :roll eyes: 
Poproszę o:
7. Ptasie Trio-Trele - 80 zł
22. Magnes nr 1 - 50 zł

----------


## anSi

*stary* - a wiesz, że myślałam o Tobie dzisiaj  :smile:  Coś czułam, że gdzieś bliziutko się czaisz  :smile:

----------


## stary

Dopiero wróciłem z delegacji, a tam nie miałem czasu i głowy do licytacji- wiedziałem, że jeszcze zdążę... :big lol:

----------


## anSi

No nic to, przed nami...*Ta ostatnia niedzieeeeeelaaaa, jutro się pożegnaaaamyyyy.*..... *Ale zanim to nastąpi, liczę, że licznik niejednokrotnie zakręcimy. Czego sobie i Państwu życzę*  :smile:

----------


## anSi

*4150* - *jest nieźle, ale....może być duużo, duuużooo lepiej, czyż nie?*

----------


## Edyta M

anSi moze byc lepiej wiadomo  :tongue:  , to kto nastepny do licytacji , komu pyszne ciasteczka , komu slodkosci z bomboniereczek , juz nie wspomne o przepieknych oranamentach od Naszych Kochanych FORUMEK komu kilka CUDNYCH karteczek wykonanych przez Dzieci a moze choineczke ??
Zapraszamy , zapraszamy ....... wszystkie dobre duszki  :bye:

----------


## Edyta M

NIC . NIKOGO .....  :Confused:

----------


## Redakcja

No i nadszedł ten dzień, ostatni dzień licytacji. Zakończenie o godzinie 22! Udanego dnia dla wszystkich!

----------


## anSi

Puk, puk - nie do wiary........nikogo nie ma  :sad:

----------


## wiwik

to ja podbiorę Żelce gwiazdki #53 za 60

może to będzie kamyk, który ruszy lawinę - a może ludzie jak na allegro czekają na ostatnie minuty??? :big lol:

----------


## anSi

*wiwik* - dobra duszo  :smile:

----------


## anSi

*Miiizeeernaaa, ciiiichaaa....ta niedziela*

----------


## EDZIA

Witam,

Widzę, że *Stary* zakosił moje bombki. To ja nr 6 Ptasią bombonierkę za 50 zł :smile:

----------


## anSi

Nooo, nareszcie się kręci  :smile:

----------


## anSi

*4180*

----------


## EDZIA

> Nooo, nareszcie się kręci


AnSi z lekka ruszyło, oby się rozpędziło

----------


## anSi

To chyba raczej walec...toczy się poooowoooli, ale najważniejsze, żeby skutecznie  :smile:

----------


## anSi

*Kochani, to naprawdę ostatnie, niepowtarzalne chwile, aby zdobyć unikalny prezent na święta, aby sprawić sobie przyjemność, aby wreszcie sprawić dzieciom radość. Kręćmy więc licytacyjnym kołem, niech złotówek przybywa. Następna taaaka okazja dopiero za rok*

----------


## EDZIA

*No zostało jeszcze tylko 5 godzin ... żeby coś niepowtarzalnego nabyć drogą licytacji 2016*

----------


## Żelka

Wszystko mi maznęły, to se coś zjem na poprawę humoru.  43. Ciasteczka *JAGODA51* za 50 zł poproszę.  :roll eyes:

----------


## anSi

Och Ty  :smile:

----------


## anSi

> Wszystko mi maznęły, to se coś zjem na poprawę humoru.  43. Ciasteczka *JAGODA51* za 50 zł poproszę.


*Nie ruszaj moich ciasteczkuufff - 65 zł*

----------


## anSi

Hej, Hej spóźnialscy, zapominalscy - nieubłaganie zbliżamy się do finału  :smile:

----------


## Żelka

A nikt inny ciasteczek, albo pierników nie ma do wystawienia? Coś bym zjadła, a tu nie pozwalają... Daaajcie jakieś ciacho!!!

----------


## anSi

*4200 - czyżby na tym miało się skończyć ?*

----------


## anSi

Ostatnie _trzyipółgodziny...._

----------


## anSi

Trzy ostatnie godziny wyjątkowej licytacji ...

----------


## EDZIA

*Melduję ...buteleczka z naleweczką przygotowana ( naleweczka w małej ilości zdegustowana)* :wink: *...i muszę nieskromnie się pochwalić ..... dobre mi to wyszło* :yes:

----------


## RD2011

Witam miło  Wszystkich na  wspaniałej  licytacji !! :smile: 

No i zdążyłam i bardzo proszę o  "wolny  czas na WSZYSTKO "
 za  50  zł ! :smile: ~

I  niech  się  kręci licytacja jak  największa  !! :bye:

----------


## anSi

Ooo, jak miło....czas w deficycie, no i oczywiście w cenie  :smile:

----------


## Maciejka2

Nie wytrzymam do 22 tak mi się oczy kleją. Podbijam pudełka numero 30 i 31 na 40złoty każde.

----------


## EDZIA

> Nie wytrzymam do 22 tak mi się oczy kleją. Podbijam pudełka numero 30 i 31 na 40złoty każde.


Pudełka *Maciejko* są Twoje...dziękujemy :hug: i zmykaj do łóżka :wink:

----------


## Żelka

Ciasteczek nie dają to może się tutaj uda... 33. Świeca - 80zł  :wiggle:

----------


## anSi

Żeluś  :smile:

----------


## anSi

Ruszyła maszyna....ciekawe, dokąd dojedzie i z jakim skutkiem  :smile:

----------


## JAGODA 51

8.Świąteczna gospoda 60 zł.

----------


## EDZIA

> 8.Świąteczna gospoda 60 zł.


Mówisz, masz :hug: 

Maszyna zaczyna się rozkręcać

----------


## anSi

*To mogą być dwie najważniejsze godziny. Wszystko się może zdarzyć, gdy głowy dzieciaków pełne o wakacjach marzeń.*

----------


## anSi

*Yeeesssss!!! - 4300 jest*

----------


## Redakcja

Z takimi maszynistami maszyna daleko już zajechała, a jeszcze zostały prawie 2 godziny  :wink:

----------


## anSi

Zachęcamy, zapraszamy, dobrą zabawę i dobre samopoczucie gwarantujemy (zwłaszcza po nalewkach)  :smile:

----------


## EDZIA

Jeszcze tylko *300*zł i mamy ubiegłoroczny wynik :wiggle:

----------


## Żelka

*Tylko po aukcji, proszę, nie zapominajcie od razu dać adres do wysyłki, bo jutro wysyłka!!!*

----------


## anSi

*Już tylko 90 baaardzo ostatnich minut. Wszystkie skrzaty, ufoludki, skrytołapki i inne cudaki proszone są o opuszczenie kryjówek i przeliczenie zaskórniaków celem wydania na dostępne u nas cuda na kiju, a nawet cuda-wianki*

----------


## EDZIA

Skoro czasu już niewiele to ja za 50 zł wolnego czasu proszę :yes:

----------


## anSi

*Edziu*, czas w cenie, a zwłaszcza wolny  :smile:

----------


## EDZIA

> *Edziu*, czas w cenie, a zwłaszcza wolny


Zwłaszcza przed świętami :smile:

----------


## anSi

*Komu wolny czas? Koooomuuu? Kooomuuu?   A może stołek prezesa komuś by się przydał, a może buteleczka z procentami, a może karteczki cudnej urody, a może słodkości prosto z Ameryki....?* *No to jak, pomożecie......?*

----------


## wiwik

To ja jeszcze te czekoladki #58 za 30 zł poproszę :smile:

----------


## anSi

a prosię  :smile:

----------


## wiwik

A adres to Redakcji na pw czy jak?

----------


## anSi

Jeżeli wylicytowano którąś rzecz zrobioną przez dzieci - to adres do Redakcji, a jeżeli inne rzeczy od forowiczów -to adres do tychże  :smile:

----------


## anSi

*Proszę Państwa - 4360 to aktualny stan i ostatnie 67 minut przed nami.*

----------


## EDZIA

Tyle osób przegląda ten temat i nikt nic nie licytuje.  :Confused:

----------


## anSi

_FFFFszyyscyy siem czajom. tak sondzem_

----------


## anSi

Już tyyylko 39 minut.

----------


## kontradmiral86

Roczek siostrzeńca zakończony  :Smile: 
56 za 30 zł poproszę.

----------


## EDZIA

> Roczek siostrzeńca zakończony 
> 56 za 30 zł poproszę.


Są Twoje :hug:

----------


## Redakcja

15 minut  :smile:

----------


## EDZIA

Nie wierzę, że na 15 min. przed zakończeniem aukcji tu tak cicho....

----------


## bpis

*10. Królewna Fioletta -* *40 zł bpis*

----------


## anSi

*Przeeedziiiwna sytuacja Hm,,,,,,Gdzie szanowni Państwo siem podziewają, gdy Państwa tu nie ma?*

----------


## EDZIA

> *10. Królewna Fioletta -* *40 zł bpis*


Nooo zdążyłaś -

----------


## anSi

> *10. Królewna Fioletta -* *40 zł bpis*



Twoja again  :smile:  4390 na koncie

----------


## bpis

Proszę jeszcze o poprawienie moich nicków w pozycjach 14 i 32  :yes: . Moje ci one ( te pozycje) :big grin:

----------


## anSi

Tyyylko 5 ostatnich minutek  :smile:

----------


## EDZIA

Dobra - dla równego rachunku ...woooolny czas za ....10 zł :yes:

----------


## Żelka

33. 100zł poproszę

A Redakcję prosimy o nr. konta!

----------


## anSi

Dzieffczyny  :smile:

----------


## kontradmiral86

wolny czas za 15 zł

----------


## anSi

Się robi

----------


## wiwik

Następnym razem trzeba jasno napisać, o jaką strefę czasową chodzi :rollseyes:

----------


## anSi

*Kochani - 4435 i......koniec fantastycznej, 11. aukcji da dzieciaków z Marymontu. Pięknie dziękuję za możliwość uczestniczenia i obcowania z tak fantastycznymi licytującymi*

----------


## anSi

> Następnym razem trzeba jasno napisać, o jaką strefę czasową chodzi :rollseyes:


*wiwik* - ta aukcja nie zna granic ani stref czasowych  :smile:   :smile:

----------


## Redakcja

Kochani dziękujemy!!!! Za to że licytowaliście.

AnSi, Edzi, Edycie M i Żelce za moderowanie licytacji i wspaniały doping!

AnSi i Edyta M otrzymują specjalne rangi - żeby chociaż w ten sposób Was docenić.

Dziękujemy licytującym i prosimy o adresy.

----------


## anSi

*Redakcjo* - dziękuję- to naprawdę zaszczyt dla mnie ogromny  :smile:

----------


## wiwik

> *wiwik* - ta aukcja nie zna granic ani stref czasowych


No niby nie ale może ludziom się wydawało, że zakończenie jest o 22 w innej strefie
 :wink: 

Jaki tytuł przelewu?

----------


## anSi

> No niby nie ale może ludziom się wydawało, że zakończenie jest o 22 w innej strefie
> 
> 
> Jaki tytuł przelewu?


Zawsze można dorzucić parę grosików - zgodnie ze swoją strefą czasową  :smile: Tytuł przelewu pewnie niebawem Redakcja poda

----------


## EDZIA

> *Kochani - 4435 i......koniec fantastycznej, 11. aukcji da dzieciaków z Marymontu. Pięknie dziękuję za możliwość uczestniczenia i obcowania z tak fantastycznymi licytującymi*


*Pospisuję się pod tym.

Dziękuję licytującym tym stałym i tym nowym.

W no i dziewczynom zwłaszcza niestrudzonej anSi , ten wynik to w dużym stopniu Wasza zasługa. Tak pięknie trafiałyście do serc i kieszeni licytujących* :hug: *.

Do zobaczenia za rok* :bye:

----------


## Prababka

Tytuły zasłuzone!
Kontradmiral86,wiwik -poproszę  o Wasze adresy;rano wyslę i mam wielką nadzieję,że gwiazdeczki dotrą do Was przed świętami :smile:

----------


## Redakcja

*DANE DO WPŁAT:
*
STP "Stara 4"
00-231 Warszawa
ul.Stara 4

*nr konta: 50 1240 1138 1111 0010 3585 3126*

Koniecznie z dopiskiem: Aukcja Forum Muratora- darowizna Ognisko Marymont

----------


## JAGODA 51

Dziewczyny moderatorki jesteście WIEKIE, dziękuje za możliwość brania udziału w licytacji. Kocham Was. 
anSi proszę o adres na priv to jutro wyślę.

----------


## Żelka

No i to już!  Niech żałuję kto z nami nie był!   :wiggle: 
Wszystkim Forumowiczom którzy dzielnie walczyli, (nie tylko o moje fanty  :wink: ), dziękuję za zabawę, za czas, za Serce, za to, że się Wam wciaż chce pomagać, za to, że mimo własnych spraw, mimo przygotowań do Świąt, braku czasu i nie wiem sama co tam jeszcze..., 
jesteście tutaj, pomagacie Dzieciom a nam wszystkim wiarę w Ludzi przywracacie!  :hug: 

*yaco181, TAR, kjuta, mmelisa,* do Was kieruję szczególne podziękowania  :wink:  i proszę Was o adres na pw. 

Mam nadzieję, że za rok znowu tutaj się spotkamy, a może nawet i w jeszcze większym gronie!
Zdrowych, spokojnych, radosnych Świąt i wszystkiego dobrego w Nowym Roku!  :hug:

----------


## anSi

> Dziewczyny moderatorki jesteście WIEKIE, dziękuje za możliwość brania udziału w licytacji. Kocham Was. 
> anSi proszę o adres na priv to jutro wyślę.


Wysłałam priva, ale nie wiem, czy dotarł - taka niezguła ze mnie. Sprawdź, proszę  :smile:

----------


## JAGODA 51

> Wysłałam priva, ale nie wiem, czy dotarł - taka niezguła ze mnie. Sprawdź, proszę


Dzięki dotarł.

----------


## kontradmiral86

Ja też bardzo dziękuję za wspaniałą aukcję prowadzącym i licytującym.
Wszystkim życzę wspaniałych Świąt oraz szczęśliwego Nowego Roku  :Smile:

----------


## bpis

Przelew wykonany, adres wysłany  :yes: 

Dzięki wszystkim i WESOŁYCH ŚWIĄT!!  :bye:

----------


## IwoBW

Melduję, że przelew poszedł, adres również. 

Dziękuję za licytację  :bye: 

ZDROWYCH I WESOŁYCH ŚWIĄT SPĘDZONYCH W GRONIE NAJBLIŻSZYCH, SAMYCH POGODNYCH DNI ORAZ SZCZĘŚLIWEGO NOWEGO ROKU DLA WSZYSTKICH WYSTAWIAJĄCYCH I LICYTUJĄCYCH

----------


## Nelli Sza

Kochani, dziękuję za wylicytowanie zawieszek i proszę o adresy. Jutro chciałabym je wysłać  :smile: 

Dziękuję za wspaniałą AKCJĘ

----------


## Nelli Sza

Czyli* kjuta*  i *wiwik*

----------


## Nelli Sza

A wiecie, jakoś miałam zapamiętane, że aukcje kończą się o 24.00  :sad:  I teraz słaaaaabo, bo się okazuje, że moja świeczka kochana już nie moja (Zelka dopadnę Cię  :wink:  ) Ale, żeby moja wygrana była ładnie "zaokraglona" to ja, spóźnialska, poproszę jeszcze *CZAS WOLNY za 70 zł* :wiggle:

----------


## andariel

Hej! Wpłacone!  :smile:  Może towarzysko się nie udzielałam ale sercem byłam z Wami i często zaglądałam. Chciałam magnes nr3 przebić ale nie chciałam Melisce zabierac <3 Buziaki  :smile:

----------


## wiwik

Przelew zlecony,adresy wysłane, dzięki i świąteczne uściski dla całej aukcyjnej ekipy  :smile:  :smile:  :smile:

----------


## Edyta M

> Kochani dziękujemy!!!! Za to że licytowaliście.
> 
> AnSi, Edzi, Edycie M i Żelce za moderowanie licytacji i wspaniały doping!
> 
> AnSi i Edyta M otrzymują specjalne rangi - żeby chociaż w ten sposób Was docenić.
> 
> Dziękujemy licytującym i prosimy o adresy.


REDAKCJO - Bardzo dziekuje  :hug: , to zaszczyt ze moglam tutaj byc z tyloma WSPANIALYMI OSOBAMI  :hug:

----------


## Edyta M

Bardzo dziekuje za *WSPANIALA AUKCJE* , wszyscy jestescie cudowni* Nelli Sza , IwoBW , wiwik ,* *kontradmiral86* , paczuszki spakowane  w poniedzialek wylatuja do Was ( poprosze o cierpliwosc bo leca z USA  :big grin:  ) , Haniu poprosze o Twoj a :yes: dres .
Kolezankom prowadzacym *( anSi , Edzia )* dziekuje za wspanialy doping i wspolprace , moje  dwie przesliczne karteczki ktore wylicytowalam  poleca do Was  :hug: . 
Wszystkim zycze Zdrowych i Rodzinnych Swiat oraz Szczesliwego Nowego 2017 Roku . 
Do zobaczenia za rok  :hug:

----------


## Edyta M

> A wiecie, jakoś miałam zapamiętane, że aukcje kończą się o 24.00  I teraz słaaaaabo, bo się okazuje, że moja świeczka kochana już nie moja (Zelka dopadnę Cię  ) Ale, żeby moja wygrana była ładnie "zaokraglona" to ja, spóźnialska, poproszę jeszcze *CZAS WOLNY za 70 zł*



 :hug: *MAMY 4505*  :hug:

----------


## Romana101

Przelew wysłany, wystawione przeze mnie fanty spakowane. Adres od *Maciejka2* już mam, czekam jeszcze na adres od *boguslaw*.

Dziękuję i do zobaczenia za rok.

----------


## kemot_p

Przelew wykonany.
P.S. Macie mój adres?

----------


## Maciejka2

Przelew wysłany, adres podany  :smile: 
Kochani, baaaardzo dziękuję, że mogłam z Wami spędzić te wspaniałe chwile. Naprawdę czuję się zaszczycona  :smile: 

Wesołych Świąt i szczęśliwego Nowego roku życzę Wszystkim  :smile:

----------


## Kendra

Serdecznie Wam Kochane dziękuję za wspaniałe prowadzenie licytacji <3 Za zaangażowanie i gorące serca. Gratuluję osiągniętego wyniku!! Wszystkim życzę Wesołych Świąt :*

----------


## kjuta

heloł  :smile: 
przelew poszedł, komuś jakieś potwierdzenie ? 
dziękuję za możliwość wzięcia udziału  :hug: 
buziaki!

----------


## Mmelisa

Witam i ja . Rowniez dziekuje za mozliwosc wziecia udzialu w aukcji... 
Prowadzace *Chapeau Bas* za prowadzenie  :wave: 

W tym roku troszke mniej mnie bylo, bo czas niestety swoje zrobil a i "Paczka Usmiechu" wczesniej zawitala, ale chcialam chociaz troche cos od siebie i tutaj podarowac <3 
Adres zaraz wysle tam gdzie powinnam, jak i przelew...u mnie_ zagramaniczny_ wiec w przeciagu 3 dni roboczych powinien wplynac na konto...Dane do przelewu widze bez zmian, wiec sa juz wciagniete w system  :big grin:  

Wesolych Swiat i Do Siego Roku! :wiggle:

----------


## Mmelisa

> Wysyłka prac 21 grudnia w poniedziałek. Wyślemy kurierem. Prosimy o szybką wysyłkę też właścicieli fantów licytowanych.
> 
> Licytacja to radości.


Redakcjo tak ku uwadze  :big lol: 
Mamy dzisiaj poniedzialek,ale cos nie tak z data u mnie...jest 19sty  :big lol:

----------


## anSi

> ...
> Kolezankom prowadzacym *( anSi , Edzia )* dziekuje za wspanialy doping i wspolprace , moje  dwie przesliczne karteczki ktore wylicytowalam  poleca do Was . 
> Wszystkim zycze Zdrowych i Rodzinnych Swiat oraz Szczesliwego Nowego 2017 Roku . 
> Do zobaczenia za rok


*Edyto*, pięknie dziękuję  :smile:  To naprawdę przyjemność wpółprowadzić aukcję z Taaaakiimiiii moderatorkami. Dziękuję Wam dziewczyny  :smile:

----------


## anSi

> heloł 
> przelew poszedł, *komuś jakieś potwierdzenie ?* 
> dziękuję za możliwość wzięcia udziału buziaki!


Nieee, zaufanie to podstawa  :smile:

----------


## anSi

> Przelew wykonany.
> P.S. Macie mój adres?


Musisz wysłać swój adres do osoby, która podarowała Twojego fanta na licytację, albo - jeśli wylicytowałeś którąś z prac dzieci - do Redakcji adres wysłać.

----------


## kemot_p

> Musisz wysłać swój adres do osoby, która podarowała Twojego fanta na licytację, albo - jeśli wylicytowałeś którąś z prac dzieci - do Redakcji adres wysłać.


A kto podarowal pozycję 51?

----------


## EDZIA

> A kto podarowal pozycję 51?


Książki podarował map78  :wink:

----------


## Żelka

*kjuta, yaco181 czekam jeszcze na adresy od Was!*  :wiggle:

----------


## Żelka

Tak mi wczoraj po głowie chodziło, a może warto byłoby aby *Redakcja* rozważyła rozpoczynanie tej aukcji Co roku 1. Grudnia, a nie 6. 12. jak dotychczas??? 
Dałoby to więcej czasu wystawiającym na aukcji do wysłania rzeczy i większa byłaby możliwość by fanty dotarły przed Świętami.
Redakcja kurierem wysyła i fanty są na drugi dzień, ale my wysyłamy pocztą, a tam, choć polecony priorytet, to może nie dotrzeć tak szybko jak licytujący by sobie życzył.  :roll eyes: 
Z kolei prowadzący aukcję, nie musieliby latać pomiędzy pracą, sprzątaniem, lepieniem pierogów, urabianiem pierników a prowadzeniem aukcji... 
Tak jakoś, mi się wydaję, że Dzieciom by też to wyszło na korzyść, bo wszyscy będą mieli więcej czasu by zaglądać do Netu/na forum...
Jak myślicie?

----------


## anSi

*Żelko* - pomysł bardzo dobry, pod warunkiem, że potem trwanie aukcji nie przeciągałoby się w nieskończoność (już tak kiedyś przy którejś aukcji było), bo...ktoś za późno zajrzał, ktoś zapomniał, ktoś chciałby jeszcze...Prowadzenie aukcji jest naprawdę dość czasochłonne i trzy tygodnie to byłoby już naprawdę ponad miarę  :smile:

----------


## TAR

tez jestem za by wczesniej ale bez zbednego przedluzania. prawde mowiac wczoraj zaspalam na final, zagadalam sie sie z mezatym  :roll eyes:  i moze to dobrze  :big grin: 

ciesze sie ze udalo sie choc jakis fancik wylicytowac. chyba stworze kolekcje choinek i bombek aukcjowych. brakuje mi jeszcze do 3 pokoi  :big grin:

----------


## Żelka

> *Żelko* - pomysł bardzo dobry, pod warunkiem, że potem trwanie aukcji nie przeciągałoby się w nieskończoność (już tak kiedyś przy którejś aukcji było), bo...ktoś za późno zajrzał, ktoś zapomniał, ktoś chciałby jeszcze...Prowadzenie aukcji jest naprawdę dość czasochłonne i trzy tygodnie to byłoby już naprawdę ponad miarę


Oczywiście, dlatego też pomysł by była wcześniej, bo wcześniej się skończy! Praktyka pokazuje, że dwa tygodnie to jest akurat, więcej się ciągnie za bardzo.

----------


## Nelli Sza

Mój przelew poszedł wczoraj w nocy, a Ciebie *kjuta* wzywam do pośpiechu bo paczka czeka. Dawaj adresssssss  :big grin:

----------


## Prababka

Przelew poszedł wczoraj,wysyłki dziś rano (obiecują ,ze jutro,pojutrze dojdą -sprawdzimy ich? :big grin: )
Chyba lepiej byłoby o tydzień wcześniej,też tak myślę.

Wszystkim życzę zdrowych,spokojnych Świąt!

----------


## anSi

*REDAKCJO - kemot i andariel powinni otrzymać tytuł - "Forumowicz wielki sercem"*

----------


## Redakcja

Oczywiście, tytuły przyznajemy. A pomysł rozpoczynania aukcji 1 grudnia jest bardzo dobry.

----------


## anSi

*No to więc do zobaczenia w tym miejscu 1 grudnia 2017*

----------


## Żelka

> *No to więc do zobaczenia w tym miejscu 1 grudnia 2017*


A w tak zwanym międzyczasie zbierajcie fanty i grosiki  :wink: .., by...,  :wink:  na naszą i Dzieciaków radość było czym się pobawić!!!   :wiggle:

----------


## Greengaz

Czas wolny wykupiony.

Do wykorzystania ..... *po* *Świętach*  :bash:  :bash:  :bash: 

Z pozdrowieniami dla dzieciarni, Redakcji i dziewcząt z FM, bez których nie byłoby sukcesu.

----------


## map78

Witam!
Melduję wykonanie przelewu.
Adresy od Mmelisy i kemot_p już dotarły - jutro z rana wysyłam książki priorytetem.
Dziękuję wszystkim za tegoroczną licytację i do zobaczenia za rok :bye:

----------


## boguslaw

Witam wszystkich wspaniałych uczestników tegorocznej Świątecznej Aukcji!
Tu Bogusław Spóżnialski... Ostatnie kilka dni byłem niestety nieobecny na FM. Widzę wylicytowaną kwotę 4505.- PLN 
Czy mogę sobie kupić wolny czas za 495.-PLN ? Jako wynik aukcji będzie wówczas równa piątka...
Co Wy na to?
Pozwolicie mi na ten bonusik dla dzieciaków?

----------


## Żelka

*Bogusławie* kochani, Czy Ty realny jesteś, czy to jakiś sen tylko?!  :jaw drop: Zaraz *anSi* wejdzie, albo *Edytka*, albo *Edzia* i dopiszą co trzeba.  :hug:

----------


## anSi

*Bogusławie*....szczęka opadła mi z wrażenia i ze wzruszenia. Czapki z głów. Jesteś po prostu wielki  :smile:

----------


## boguslaw

Jak co roku, dzieci z Ogniska Pracy Pozaszkolnej Marymont przygotowały na aukcję piękne prace. Forumowicze zebrali: 4505 zł

Proszę o małą korektę na koniuszku tekstu powyżej... Powinno być 5.000.- 

Żelka. Ściskam serdecznie

----------


## boguslaw

anSi. Serdeczności także dla Ciebie. 
Przelew za ociupinkę wolnego czasu + szafkę od Romany właśnie idzie...
...

----------


## anSi

Bo kochani, tylko tutaj, na FM - cuda prawdziwe się zdarzają. Nie bez powodu - choć nasze domy dawno pobudowane, chociaż ściany pokryte patyną kurzu, jesteśmy tu wciąż i zawsze, a gdy potrzeba - ruszamy z pomocą niczym pospolite ruszenie. Magia świąt? Magia forum? A może po prostu magia dobrych ludzi, którzy tutaj kilka lub kilkanaście lat temu pierwszy raz zajrzeli i ...wsiąkli.  Na dobre i na złe. Niczym w rodzinie.

----------


## Miras12

an Si chciałem napisać coś mądrzejszego, ale chyba się nie da. Albo inaczej, ładnie się nie da  :smile: 
Oczywiście przelew wykonany. Pozdrawiamy i ściskamy wszystkich

----------


## Żelka

Mówią, że dobro powraca, a ja dodam, że nawet nie musi, bo samo w sobie już jest nagrodą. 
Dziś, podając mi swój adres, jedna Kochana Duszyczka napisała.., bo ja lubię pomagać...
I otóż to..., lubimy pomagać i dlatego za rok, Kochany, zagramy znowu i będziemy się dobrze bawić !  :hug: 

p.s. poszłam na pierwszą stronę zobaczyć jak wygląda ta piąteczka, polecam Wam też ten widok!!! Teraz mogę już iść spać!  :Smile:

----------


## Żelka

A nieee, nie mogę iść spać... *yaco181*, kurka wodna, ile ja razy na tą pocztę będę jechać, dawaj no adres Chłopie, bo rakija Ci wyparuję!  :big lol:

----------


## Edyta M

> Witam wszystkich wspaniałych uczestników tegorocznej Świątecznej Aukcji!
> Tu Bogusław Spóżnialski... Ostatnie kilka dni byłem niestety nieobecny na FM. Widzę wylicytowaną kwotę 4505.- PLN 
> Czy mogę sobie kupić wolny czas za 495.-PLN ? Jako wynik aukcji będzie wówczas równa piątka...
> Co Wy na to?
> Pozwolicie mi na ten bonusik dla dzieciaków?



 :hug:  :hug:  :hug: dla takich chwil warto zyc  :hug:  :hug:  :hug:

----------


## Edyta M

Kochani slodkie slodkosci  :tongue:  wyslane ( dotra po swietach wybaczcie , ale z Hameryki ida ) , juz nie moge sie doczekac przyszlego roku i kolejnej AUKCJI .
Buziaki dla Wszystkich  :hug:

----------


## Edyta M

> Bo kochani, tylko tutaj, na FM - cuda prawdziwe się zdarzają. Nie bez powodu - choć nasze domy dawno pobudowane, chociaż ściany pokryte patyną kurzu, jesteśmy tu wciąż i zawsze, a gdy potrzeba - ruszamy z pomocą niczym pospolite ruszenie. Magia świąt? Magia forum? A może po prostu magia dobrych ludzi, którzy tutaj kilka lub kilkanaście lat temu pierwszy raz zajrzeli i ...wsiąkli.  Na dobre i na złe. Niczym w rodzinie.


Jeszcze musze , nie nie musze chce napisac ze przepieknie to ujelas anSi  :cry:  :cry:  :cry:  poplakalam sie .............

----------


## Romana101

Serwetka do *Maciejka2*   :hug: wysłana wczoraj, dzisiaj wyrusza w podróż szafeczka do *boguslaw*  :hug: .

Na przyszłą aukcje postaram się wydziergać więcej serwetek i ozdób świątecznych.

----------


## kontradmiral86

Przelew poszedł wczoraj z rana też z malutką góreczką dla równego rachunku  :wink: 
Możecie dopisać 25 zł.
Pozdrawiam i do zobaczenia za rok  :Smile:

----------


## kemot_p

> Witam!
> Melduję wykonanie przelewu.
> Adresy od Mmelisy i kemot_p już dotarły - jutro z rana wysyłam książki priorytetem.
> Dziękuję wszystkim za tegoroczną licytację i do zobaczenia za rok


Z pewnością za rok również tu wpadnę.

----------


## Redakcja

> Jak co roku, dzieci z Ogniska Pracy Pozaszkolnej Marymont przygotowały na aukcję piękne prace. Forumowicze zebrali: 4505 zł
> 
> Proszę o małą korektę na koniuszku tekstu powyżej... Powinno być 5.000.- 
> 
> Żelka. Ściskam serdecznie



Czy to pewna wiadomość?  :ohmy:

----------


## andariel

wygląda, że tak, odkąd boguslaw  zakupił wolny czas za 495 zł  <3

----------


## Żelka

Kochani, moje fanty poleciały do wszystkich do których miałam adres. Do *TAR* i *Mmelisa* poszło wczoraj, do *kjuta* dzisiaj. 
Do *yaco181*, adresu wciaż niet! Chłop remont robi i zapomniał mi podać.  :big grin:  Czekam dalej.  :yes:  :bye:

----------


## Edyta M

> Przelew poszedł wczoraj z rana też z malutką góreczką dla równego rachunku 
> Możecie dopisać 25 zł.
> Pozdrawiam i do zobaczenia za rok


Haniu dopisane DZIEKUJEMY  :hug:

----------


## Edyta M

> Do *yaco181*, adresu wciaż niet! Chłop remont robi i zapomniał mi podać.  Czekam dalej.


Moj adres znasz wyslij do mnie  :big lol:

----------


## Edyta M

> Czy to pewna wiadomość?


MYSLE , ZE Z TAK WIELKIEJ SPRAWY POMOCY DZIECIOM NIKT NIE ROBI SOBIE ZARTOW WSZYSCY JESTESMY DOROSLI PRAWDA  :yes:  ?

----------


## Żelka

> Moj adres znasz wyslij do mnie


Dawaj adres, bo choć wcześniej wysyłałam fanty, to nie mam adresu zapisanego.

----------


## Edyta M

> Dawaj adres, bo choć wcześniej wysyłałam fanty, to nie mam adresu zapisanego.



juz podaje  :wink:  mnie nie musisz dwa razy mowic  :tongue:

----------


## Redakcja

Przesyłki w drodze. Nie dostaliśmy adresu od  jeszcze 3 osób.

----------


## TAR

Żelciu dziekuje - ślicznosci  :hug: ten pokazany czas idealnie pasuje do mnie  :big grin:

----------


## Żelka

*Tar-ciu*, to ja dziękuję!  :hug: 
*Prababko*,  ja dostałam kolorowe gwiazdeczki, czy Ty Kochana na pewno dobry adres wpisałaś?  :wiggle:

----------


## Gosiek33

Upss, pieniądze wysłałam z dopiskiem Aukcja Forum Muratora- darowizna Ognisko Marymont, ale nie napisałam od kogo te pieniądze  :sick:  pomroczność jasna

----------


## Redakcja

*PODZIĘKOWANIA Z OGNISKA MARYMONT* :smile: 

 Kochani !!!
Kiedy Aukcja dobiega końca mamy mieszane uczucia. Z jednej strony nieopisana radość, że udało się. Z drugiej żal, że będziemy czekali na spotkanie z Wami cały długi rok. Trudno się temu dziwić, przecież to całkiem naturalne. Kiedy uczestniczy się w czymś niezwykłym, uczestniczy w przedświątecznej magii, chciałoby się by ten moment trwał i trwał :smile: 
Kochani po raz kolejny pokazaliście, że forumowa społeczność ma wielkie serce, gotowość do pomagania i dzielenia się z nami. Dziękujemy Wam za to, że marzenia naszych podopiecznych spełniają się. To Wasza dbałość o nas daje nam napęd do działania i szansę na realizację nawet najśmielszych planów.
Wszystkim uczestnikom Aukcji bardzo dziękujemy. Specjalne podziękowania kierujemy do społecznych moderatorów podgrzewających aukcyjną atmosferę.
Jesteście wyjątkowi i mamy ogromne szczęście, że na Was trafiliśmy.
Dziękujemy za dziś i od dziś szykujemy się na jutro.
Do zobaczenia 1 grudnia 2017- będziemy tęsknić  :smile: .
Ogniskowcy z Marymontu

*ŻYCZENIA Z OGNISKA MARYMONT:*

----------


## TAR

> Upss, pieniądze wysłałam z dopiskiem Aukcja Forum Muratora- darowizna Ognisko Marymont, ale nie napisałam od kogo te pieniądze  pomroczność jasna


Gosienko to pewnie zaden problem, wyslalas i to sie liczy  :smile: 
zajumałaś moją swiece  :hug:

----------


## Prababka

Żelko,dobry,dobry :smile: Dla Stefcia,bo mu bombeczki zabierasz-wredoto  :big grin:   :hug:

----------


## Żelka

*Dziękujemy Ognisku za piękne życzenia!* Od nas też wszystkiego co najnajnajlepsze!!! 
Będziemy pracować na to aby w grudniu stanąć znowu do słusznej walki o uśmiechy Dzieci i oczywiście piękne fanty!! 
Ja się w przyszłym roku piszę na jakąś choinkę, jeno nie z piór, bo Stefek mi ją oskubie.  :roll eyes:  Może być z kawy i pomarańczy, i piernikowego bałwanka.., nawet szyszka jakaś tu i ówdzie..., taka pachnąca świętami... No, się doczekać nie mogę!  :wiggle: 

*Prababko,* Ty Dobry Duszku Ty! Dziękuję, że o Stefciu pamiętasz!  :hug:

----------


## anSi

> *Tar-ciu*, to ja dziękuję! 
> *Prababko*,  ja dostałam kolorowe gwiazdeczki, czy Ty Kochana na pewno dobry adres wpisałaś?


Ja też dostałam, *Prababko* - ze wzruszenia ścisnęło mi gardło? No bo jakże tak? Piękne, to mało powiedziane. To istne dzieła sztuki. I jak Ty pięknie słuchać dobra duszo umiesz? Jak pamiętasz? Aż wstyd mi się zrobiło, że ja niczym tak pięknym odwdzięczyć się nie potrafię  :sad:

----------


## Edyta M

Przepiekne zyczenia  :hug:  ja jak co roku "poluje " na wyjatkowa choinke licze ze w przyszlym roku* Dzieciaczki z Marymont -u* zrobia ich cale mnostwo  :yes:  , juz nie moge sie doczekac .  Snow White jak tylko ja zobaczylam to wiedzialam , ze BEDZIE MOJA  :big grin:  , ma juz tez swoje specjalne miejsce w  domu .
Buziaki dla Dzieciakow i z utesknieniem czekam na 1 grudnia 2017  :hug:

----------


## Prababka

AnSi-na zdrowie :smile: to tylko utkany kawałeczek niteczki;Ty tu tkasz słowem cały napęd! :hug:

----------


## RD2011

Przelew  wykonany  z ciut nadwyżką !

Też zapomniałam dopisać od  kogo,  ale  to
z przejęcia , by  wszystkie dane Ogniska
  dobrze  wpisać ! :smile:

----------


## RD2011

Pozdrawiam  Wszystkich  serdecznie - WIELKIE dzięki 
za   wspaniałą  licytacje !!

Składam    Życzenia spokojnych   Świąt  Bożego  Narodzenia
a także Pomyślnego Nowego 2017 Roku dla nas Wszystkich ! :smile:

----------


## boguslaw

> Czy to pewna wiadomość?


Oczywiście Andrzeju..

2016-12-20 	2016-12-20 	Aukcja Forum Muratora - darowizna Ognisko Marymont 	-670,00 
Z rachunku (...)
BOGUSŁAW WÓJCIK (...)
Na rachunek 50 1240 1138 1111 0010 3585 3126
STP Stara 4, 00-231 Warszawa; ul. Stara 4
Tytuł operacji:  Aukcja Forum Muratora - darowizna Ognisko Marymont - od bogusław

(495. - wolny czas + 175.- Szafka od Romany)

Pozdrawiam z pięknie pokrytych szronem Beskidów...

----------


## andariel

Melduję odbiór Stołka Prezesa  :smile: 

Trafiłam akurat na redakcyjną Wigilię  :smile: 





Pomyślałam, że skoro tyle tu wspaniałych osób, może warto najfajniejszym wysłać upominki od Muratora, do powiedzmy dziesiątki największych sercem osób. Ustalone z moimi tygodniowymi podwładnymi z administracji forum <3

Jestem aktywna głównie w dziale Galerii zdjęć Domów Forumowiczów i nie znam pozostałych ale wiem, że sporo osób mocno się angażuje w pomoc  innym na forum i poza nim. Zgłaszajcie wiec nicki najulubieńszych i Waszym zdaniem najbardziej wartościowych forumowiczów  :smile:  Taka nasza Diamentowa Dziesiątka  :smile: 

Wasza (niebawem) pani prezes   :wink:

----------


## Żelka

Dziś do mnie dotarła przepiękna świeca Opowieść Wigilijna! 
Jak zawsze, tak i tym razem, okazało się, że jest o wiele piękniejsza niż na zdjęciu!  :yes: 
W dodatku, opakowana jak na prezent! Tak, że nawet nie ruszam, tylko będę mieć coś wyjątkowego dla mojej siostry, która uwielbia takie rzeczy z duszą i klimatem.
*Jeszcze raz pięknie dziękuję Ognisku, za tyle serca które widać w pracach Dzieci!*  :yes: 


*Yaco181* kochane Ty nasze Wielkie Serducho, przesyłka poszła poleconym priorytetem, mam nadzieję, że do Świąt dotrze i, że będzie smakować!  :bye:

----------


## kjuta

dostałam bombeczki z Marymontu i gacie na choinkę (Neli  :hug:  )

dziękuję ślicznie  :smile:

----------


## Redakcja

> Oczywiście Andrzeju..
> 
> 2016-12-20     2016-12-20     Aukcja Forum Muratora - darowizna Ognisko Marymont     -670,00 
> Z rachunku (...)
> BOGUSŁAW WÓJCIK (...)
> Na rachunek 50 1240 1138 1111 0010 3585 3126
> STP Stara 4, 00-231 Warszawa; ul. Stara 4
> Tytuł operacji:  Aukcja Forum Muratora - darowizna Ognisko Marymont - od bogusław
> 
> ...



Dziękujemy  :smile:  Wesołych Świąt!

----------


## Prababka

PięknapaniprezesAn :smile: ))-po pierwsze gratuluję i stołka i odwagi :smile: Masz nosa-widać,że śledzik był wesoły-aż się "o" przelękło :smile: Gdzie ten tytuł przy nicku,tak zapytam?
Jasne,że mam nicki do podania,ale nie dam-zawsze ktoś będzie mówił,że to towarzystwo wzajemnej adoracji :smile: Może spiszcie ludzi biorących udział w licytacjach i wylosujcie.Nie upieram się przy swoim pomyśle,ja tu malutka,możecie nie brać mojego pomysłu pod uwagę 
.Redakcji pięknie dziekuję za przesłanie fanta,dotarł do mnie :smile: 
Wszystkim życzę spokoju na te Święta!

----------


## Redakcja

> Melduję odbiór Stołka Prezesa 
> 
> 
> Pomyślałam, że skoro tyle tu wspaniałych osób, może warto najfajniejszym wysłać upominki od Muratora, do powiedzmy dziesiątki największych sercem osób. Ustalone z moimi tygodniowymi podwładnymi z administracji forum <3
> 
> Jestem aktywna głównie w dziale Galerii zdjęć Domów Forumowiczów i nie znam pozostałych ale wiem, że sporo osób mocno się angażuje w pomoc  innym na forum i poza nim. Zgłaszajcie wiec nicki najulubieńszych i Waszym zdaniem najbardziej wartościowych forumowiczów  Taka nasza Diamentowa Dziesiątka 
> 
> Wasza (niebawem) pani prezes


Niniejszym uroczyście ogłaszamy, że władzę na Forum przez tydzień obejmuje andariel - zwyciężczyni aukcji na Stołek Prezesa. Jej polecenia i pomysły respektować będziemy. Zatem wyślemy upominki osobom, które wskaże Pani Prezes. 

Ogłoszenie wchodzi w życie z chwilą opublikowania.

----------


## anSi

Nastała zmiana, dobra zmiana. Nowa Pani prezes na błękitnym stołku. Witamy  :smile:

----------


## stary

Dzisiaj dotarły do mnie Ptasie Trio-Trele oraz magnesik.
Wszystko bardzo ładne i zgrabne.
Dziękuję
 :wave:

----------


## anSi

A tak w ogóle to dostałam ciasteczka od *Jagody*. Pięknie dziękuję. I piękne i smaczne i bonusik cuudny  :smile:

----------


## Edyta M

Sliczna SNOW WHITE dotarla dzisiaj cudnie opakowana  :hug:

----------


## Kendra

Aukcja się skończyła, ale magia nigdy nie przeminie. Każda licytacja daje ogromne emocje, ogromne wzruszenia. I gdy już myślisz, że wiesz jaki jest koniec, nagle logując się na forum widzisz piątkę z przodu w sumie ogólnej. Coś niesamowitego! Ściska w sercu i w gardle. Ileż tu dobra! Wszystkim jeszcze raz dziękuję za to, co tu się dzieje. To wyjątkowy zakątek w zgliszczach Internetu. Cudownie do Was wracać i niech Wasze dobro procentuje po stokroć. Wszystkim życzę zdrowych i wesołych Świąt! Żelko jeszcze raz dziękuję za powiadomienie o licytacji. W codziennym biegu i pośpiechu się zagubiłam, a Ty pamiętałaś o mnie i dzięki Tobie mogę znów doświadczać wzruszeń i tych pięknych emocji! Ściskam Was wszystkich mocno, Szczęśliwego Nowego Roku ! Wszystkiego najlepszego dla Dzieciaków i Opiekunów, dziękuję za życzenia  :smile:

----------


## bpis

Wylicytowane przeze mnie przedmioty dotarły już wczoraj.
Jak zwykle - pięęękne  :yes: . Dziękuję serdecznie *Dzieciakom z Ogniska*!!!  :yes: 
I* Redakcji* za szybką przesyłkę!

*Wesołych Świąt!!*

----------


## yaco181

Jako, ze dopiero dzisiaj zrobilem przelew wplacilem 50zl wiecej - nie moglem uczestniczyc w koncowej fazie licytacji.. Nie dopisalem swojego forumowego nicka w tytule wplaty ale najwazniejsze, ze pieniazki dojda i beda na koncie dla dzieciaczkow. Pozdrawiam wszystkich uczestniczacych w aukcji i zycze Wesolych Swiat..

----------


## Prababka

Żelko- wróciłam z poczty,jestem wzruszona i zobowiązana.Dziękuję, bombka jest prześliczna;będzie ozdobą na moim wigilijnym stole! :hug:

----------


## TAR

a ja otrzymałam anyzowke z jablkiem i kartki. choinka jest przesliczna, zazdrosc w calym biurze  :big grin:  przyznaje, ze poziom i jakosc prac co roku wyższa, gratulacje dla artystów.
bardzo dziekuje  :smile:

----------


## Żelka

*Kendra, Prababko,*  :hug:

----------


## anSi

Jak miło wrócić po ciężkim dniu pracy, zajrzeć tu do Was i czytać, ile dobra w ludziach jest. Chce się żyć  :smile:

----------


## Maciejka2

Dostałam dziś boską serwetę od Romany  :big grin:   Nie mogę się na nią napatrzeć. Dziękuję Romano  :smile:

----------


## Kendra

anSi dokładnie :hug:  - chce się żyć  :hug:

----------


## Romana101

> Dostałam dziś boską serwetę od Romany   Nie mogę się na nią napatrzeć. Dziękuję Romano


Bardzo się cieszę, że się podoba  :big grin:

----------


## Edyta M

> przyznaje, ze poziom i jakosc prac co roku wyższa, gratulacje dla artystów.
> bardzo dziekuje


To prawda *TAR* , moja Mama jak zobaczyla przepiekna biala choinke z pior to nie mogla uwierzyc , ze to zrobily DZIECI !!!!! jakosc prac kazdego roku jest niesamowita i ta doniczka z patyczkow  :hug: . Pomysly na wykonanie wszystkich prac fenomenalne ................. :yes:

----------


## kontradmiral86

Melduję i ja, że wszystko dotarło.
Jeszcze raz RADOSNYCH ŚWIĄT !!!

----------


## TAR

> To prawda *TAR* , moja Mama jak zobaczyla przepiekna biala choinke z pior to nie mogla uwierzyc , ze to zrobily DZIECI !!!!! jakosc prac kazdego roku jest niesamowita i ta doniczka z patyczkow . Pomysly na wykonanie wszystkich prac fenomenalne .................


 moja anyzowa do tego przepieknie pachnie delikatny aromat anyzu rozchodzi sie w calym salonie. Ja akurat bardzo lubie ten zapach.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Nie brałem udziału w licytacji ale chciałbym zasilić konto. Czy można jeszcze dokonać wpłaty? Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Edyta M

> Nie brałem udziału w licytacji ale chciałbym zasilić konto. Czy można jeszcze dokonać wpłaty? Pozdrawiam.



Mozna , mozna  :yes:

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Przelew zrealizowany. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Edyta M

> Przelew zrealizowany. Pozdrawiam.



Bardzo dziekujemy  :bye:

----------


## Św.Mikołaj

Składam wszystkim najserdeczniejsze życzenia Bożonarodzeniowe
Przede wszystkim dużo miłości,zrozumienia i zaufania
Mikołaj

----------


## JAGODA 51

Kochani przed Świętami nie zdążyłam napisać, pieniądze wysłane, Bombka dotarła- przepiękna, a jaka duża, ciasteczka u  AnSi wylądowały. Dziękuję za możliwość uczestniczenia w tak szczytnym celu do następnego grudnia....
Miłych dni poświątecznych, Szczęśliwego Nowego Roku.

----------


## JAGODA 51

[QUOTE=anSi;7368513]A tak w ogóle to dosta :wiggle:

----------


## Gosiek33

Śpieszę donieść, że przesyłka dotarła, przed samymi świętami  :big grin:   bardzo dziękuję  i Dzieciaki pozdrawiam

----------


## wiwik

a ja odebrałam wczoraj z biura przesyłki i nie możemy się doczekać kolejnych świąt i dekorowania przepięknymi gwiazdkami od Prababki i przesłodkimi dekoracjami od Nelci  :smile:  :smile:  :smile: 
kartka r 5 od Dzieci natomiast dołączyła już do tegorocznych dekoracji i wzbudza uśmiech za każdym razem, jak ją mijam  :smile: 
wszystkiego dobrego i jeszcze raz dzięki!

----------


## andariel

Fanty proszę przesłać forumowiczom, którzy kupili piaski czasu więc niechaj trochę materii też im się dostanie  :smile:  
Również osoby mocno zaangażowane w całą tę akcję  :smile: 
Greengazkiutakemot_pyaco181RD2011kontradmiral86Nelli SzaboguslawAnSiEDZIAEdyta M
Wyszło 11 ale chyba warto  :smile:

----------


## kemot_p

Książka o rybach dotarła, niestety po świętach, bo wyjeżdżaliśmy. Ale nie szkodzi, najważniejsze że żonie się spodobała  :smile:

----------


## IwoBW

Witam w Nowym Roku  życzę zdrowia, uśmiechu, samych pogodnych dni oraz życzliwych ludzi wokoło  :smile: 
Donoszę że przesyłka dotarła była przepyszna, Czekoladki zniknęły w mgnieniu oka, a jeszcze miła niespodzianka w gratisie  :smile:  Edyto dziękuję i pozdrawiam do zobaczenia w tym samym miejscu na kolejnej licytacji pod koniec roku.

----------


## Edyta M

> Witam w Nowym Roku  życzę zdrowia, uśmiechu, samych pogodnych dni oraz życzliwych ludzi wokoło 
> Donoszę że przesyłka dotarła była przepyszna, Czekoladki zniknęły w mgnieniu oka, a jeszcze miła niespodzianka w gratisie  Edyto dziękuję i pozdrawiam do zobaczenia w tym samym miejscu na kolejnej licytacji pod koniec roku.


Dziekuje za wiadomosc  :big grin: 
Wszystkiego dobrego dla Ciebie rowniez , do zobaczenia za kilka miesiecy  :hug:

----------


## anSi

> Fanty proszę przesłać forumowiczom, którzy kupili piaski czasu więc niechaj trochę materii też im się dostanie  
> Również osoby mocno zaangażowane w całą tę akcję 
> Greengazkiutakemot_pyaco181RD2011kontradmiral86Nelli SzaboguslawAnSiEDZIAEdyta M
> Wyszło 11 ale chyba warto


Ooo, jaka miła niespodzianka  :smile:  Zajrzałam po krótkiej przerwie i magia tamtych dni znów powróciła  :smile:   :smile:

----------


## andariel

siły na forum  nie było. Tyle tylko, co sobie popisałam... Ważne, że szczytny cel osiągnięty. Powinniśmy częściej się zbierać i pomagać - razem możemy więcej  :smile:  Wszystkiego dobrego  :smile:

----------

